# TC String Concerti List



## Trout

By popular vote, string concerti were chosen to be the next genre in out series of lists, according to this thread http://www.talkclassical.com/13222-tc-lists.html.

Format:
Here's how it will work. Nominate your favorite 10 string concerti in any order. At the end of that round, the results will be computed and the top 10 concerti will be posted. Then, round two will begin. You will rank the top 5 of those 10 and nominate 10 works that are not among the ones listed (in any order). At the end of that round, the top 5 concerti will be listed and the other 5 concerti will combine with the top 5 concerti that were newly nominated. Then, from those ten works, list your top 5 and list 10 new nominations, etc. Our goal is to list 50 string concerti so there will be eleven rounds (the first round will yield the first 10 nominations and 10 more rounds of listing 5 works for a total of 50).

Rules:
A string concerto is defined as a musical work with a solo string instrument accompanied by an orchestra. Aside from violin, viola, cello, and bass, other acceptable instruments include the mandolin, guitar, lute, and harp. You are allowed to vote once per round. A round will typically last 48 hours. There is no limit to how many times you nominate a piece (as long as you vote once per round and that piece has not received enough votes to be listed). Ties may occur, so I'll ask you to pick your favorite of the two (or more) pieces as part of your vote. If there comes a time later in this thread in which you are unable to list 10 great pieces, then you can just list as many as possible.

**The first round will not begin for another few days. You may take this time to freshen up on your string concerti or listen to new ones. This first round will last 72 hours instead of 48.

If you have any questions, comments, or concerns, feel free to respond.


----------



## Air

Thanks Trout for getting it started. I definitely need the few days of preparation since I haven't heard Schoenberg's Violin Concerto yet or Haydn's 2nd (D major) Cello Concerto, as well as a handful of other works that I feel are crucial in order for me to make better judgments. I also have these lovely sets, which I'll try to run through if possible:

















I'm very much looking forward to the project and the new (and likely improved) scoring system. If you have any questions, feel free to contact jhar26, Chi_TownPhilly, Almaviva, emiellucifuge, Pieck, Nix, RBrittain, science, tdc, or myself who all have experience with running TC lists in the past.


----------



## dmg

If we're going to involve any and all string instruments, I suggest making it 100 instead of 50.

:tiphat:


----------



## Trout

dmg said:


> If we're going to involve any and all string instruments, I suggest making it 100 instead of 50.
> 
> :tiphat:


Our first goal is 50. If we still have steam after that, then we'll extend to 100.


----------



## Weston

Thanks, Trout, for taking on this task. I wanna play too, if I may. Just to clarify, when you say "solo string instrument accompanied by an orchestra" are we including the ubiquitous baroque strings and continuo? Or do we need to start with the classical period? I'm easy either way. I just want to know what to filter out.


----------



## Trout

Weston said:


> Thanks, Trout, for taking on this task. I wanna play too, if I may. Just to clarify, when you say "solo string instrument accompanied by an orchestra" are we including the ubiquitous baroque strings and continuo? Or do we need to start with the classical period? I'm easy either way. I just want to know what to filter out.


Baroque pieces are fine. Bach and Vivaldi wrote many great string concerti that I would expect end up on the list (most notably The Four Seasons).


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> Rules:
> A string concerto is defined as a musical work with a solo string instrument accompanied by an orchestra.


In the Piano Concerto list any concerto with one or more pianos was allowed. There are several very important string concertos with more than one string instrument playing solo - for example, Mozart's sinfonia concertante, Bach's double violin concerto, and Brahms double concerto (violin and cello). I think we should allow these concertos as long as all the solo instruments are strings.

Thoughts?


----------



## An Die Freude

Do guitar concerti count as string concerti?

I'm in, anyway.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I agree with mmsbls. 

And im in.


----------



## science

An Die Freude said:


> Do guitar concerti count as string concerti?


Yes!

I'm brainstorming here... - not voting yet

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1060
Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade (if this counts)
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante 
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico
Roderigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
Berg: Violin Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
Barber: Violin Concerto
Chausson: Poeme
Roderigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations (if this counts) 
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Double Concerto
Bartok: Viola Concerto
Elgar: Violin Concerto
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole 
Schumann: Cello Concerto
Lalo: Cello Concerto
Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante
Bach: Violin concertos 1041, 1042, 1056
Boccherini: ... 
Vivaldi: Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione (which includes the Four Seasons) 
Vivaldi: Violin Concertos RV 190, 217, 303, 325, 331


----------



## Art Rock

I would prefer if concertos for X and a string instrument (flute/harp, horn/violin, etc) are not included.


----------



## science

That's fine with me. I like that work, but I have no preference either way on the rules of this project.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Mendelssohn - Violin concerto
2. Alwyn - Harp concerto Lyra Angelica
3. Brahms - Violin concerto
4. Berg - Violin concerto
5. Bruch - Violin concerto 1
6. Dvorak - Cello concerto
7. Sibelius - Violin concerto
8. Shostakovich - Violin concerto 1
9. Moeran - Cello concerto
10. Shostakovich - Violin concerto 2


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

The definition of string used here doesn't actually fit with the normal defintion/understanding of the _genres_ of string concerti. Cello concerto is very different to a guitar concerto even though both are acceptable in this thread as "string". That's fine, as long as we're happy with this thread's definition of the set of strings, and it doesn't mean the usual thing. The only problem with this is I sense we will end up with a list of concerti dominated by the usual violin and cello concerti no different to the other similar projects already done.

Starts to sound like string theory, for those who know a bit about particle physics ...

Please include Handel's Concerto for Harp in B flat major, opus 4 no.6 HWV294.


----------



## jurianbai

that's what I feel. including guitar and harp is a bit too far I say. what's different between piano then?

acceptable is Violin + viola (almost identical) and by far a cello concerto into one group. we purpose on having a fun by doing the list right?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The Glazunov concerto _has_ to get on that list somewhere. It's too good to ignore.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> what's different between piano then?


If you want to include piano, then don't forget harpsichord. 

I honestly think harp, guitar, piano, harpsichord should not be in this "string" set because these are stings that are plucked/hit. I think the OP might have not intended this, consciously or not, but referring to string as the string family: viols, viola da gamba, violin, viola, cello, even the double bass (there are concerti for double bass) or anything else that require a bow to generate the sound, not normally by plucking action. But then this goes back to what I was saying that the list will end up dominated by usual violin and cello concerti ...


----------



## emiellucifuge

I agree.

I understand the reason to include them - where else will they go?
But I think the list will suffer if we include anything outside of Violin, Viola, Cello and Bass (and their ancestors)


----------



## Pieck

Huilunsoittaja said:


> The Glazunov concerto _has_ to get on that list somewhere. It's too good to ignore.


Well I know it and wont vote for it, at least in the beginning.

I think the list should be Bow Instruments Concerti

And I hoped I'll have a few more days to refresh and know more concerti


----------



## Weston

Normally bowed instruments then? 

Hey I think we should make sure to nominate that Vivaldi concerto that goes "da da da da da da da da, etc." You know, the RV something one.

Excluding Vivaldi, it turns out I have about 40 concertos to review.  But many of these are harp or guitar.


----------



## peeyaj

Here's mine:

1. *Violin Concerto* - Mendelssohn

2. *Cello Concerto* - Dvorak

3. *Violin Concerto* - Beethoven

4. *Violin Concerto* - Brahms

5. *Violin Concerto* - Bruch

6. *Double Violin Concerto* - Bach

7. *Violin Concerto* - Tchaikovsky

8. *Violin Concerto* - Sibelius

9. *Cello Concerto* - Elgar

10. *The Four Seasons* - Vivaldi


----------



## Pieck

Weston said:


> Normally bowed instruments then?
> 
> Hey I think we should make sure to nominate that Vivaldi concerto that goes "da da da da da da da da, etc." You know, the RV something one.
> 
> Excluding Vivaldi, it turns out I have about 40 concertos to review.  But many of these are harp or guitar.


Well I think (and it's most likely) that not enough people now a single RV to get it in, so we'll vote for his VC by groups:
The Four Season, Lestro Armonico, La Stravaganza. What do you think?


----------



## mmsbls

Pieck said:


> Well I think (and it's most likely) that not enough people now a single RV to get it in, so we'll vote for his VC by groups:
> The Four Season, Lestro Armonico, La Stravaganza. What do you think?


This is a nice suggestion. Vivaldi's concertos are quite short and voting for them in groups might be superior to selecting a single one.



science said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade (if this counts)
> Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations (if this counts)


I think the Rococo Variations should count. Scheherazade has violin solos, but these solos are rather sparse and always very similar. I'm not sure I would count that.

I do think we should accept single movement works such as:

Sarasate: Zigeunerweisen
Chausson: Poeme
Wieniawski: Legende

In the Piano list we accepted single movement works such as

Scriabin: Prometheus
Weber: Konzertstuck
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato

It looks like we have to determine several things - 
1) Bowed versus plucked string instruments
2) Concertos with only 1 or more than 1 string instrument
3) Art Rock's question: Do concertos with X plus string where X is not a string instrument count?
4) Do non-concerto works such as Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations and Chausson: Poeme count?
5) Should we accept short Baroque concertos in groups (e.g. Vivladi's concertos)?

I would vote:
1) Bowed
2) More than 1 string instrument
3) No. Only string instruments count
4) Non-concerto works do count
5) Groups of works for very short concertos


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> In the Piano Concerto list any concerto with one or more pianos was allowed. There are several very important string concertos with more than one string instrument playing solo - for example, Mozart's sinfonia concertante, Bach's double violin concerto, and Brahms double concerto (violin and cello). I think we should allow these concertos as long as all the solo instruments are strings.
> 
> Thoughts?


I forgot to mention that. Yes, those double concerti are allowed.


----------



## Trout

I'm not quite sure on the bowed vs. plucked instruments. I just included them to give a very slight edge to baroque concerti including some of these instruments. If the consensus is to remove those instruments then I guess we can do without.

Should the mandolin stay? It can be bowed, but it seems a little out of place with the other stringed instruments.


----------



## SuperTonic

mmsbls said:


> It looks like we have to determine several things -
> 1) Bowed versus plucked string instruments
> 2) Concertos with only 1 or more than 1 string instrument
> 3) Art Rock's question: Do concertos with X plus string where X is not a string instrument count?
> 4) Do non-concerto works such as Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations and Chausson: Poeme count?
> 5) Should we accept short Baroque concertos in groups (e.g. Vivladi's concertos)?


1. I see the logic in limiting this to just bowed strings, but I was hoping to nominate Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez in my top 10. If the consensus is bowed only then I'm okay with that though. Maybe we can do a top list of non-keyboard, non-bowed-string concertos at some point.
2. More than 1 stringed instrument is okay.
3. I could go either way on this one.
4. Yes, we should include works that don't have concerto in the title. If the work is typically performed with the soloist(s) sitting in front of the orchestra then it is eligible IMO.
5. Yes, its okay to group concertos that are relatively short.

I'm in for this list. Full disclosure: I used to play the cello, so my nominations will likely be heavily biased in that direction.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1) Bowed versus plucked string instruments - *Bowed only, plucked can have their own list sometime*
2) Concertos with only 1 or more than 1 string instrument -* Most definitely both*
3) Art Rock's question: Do concertos with X plus string where X is not a string instrument count? *No, bowed strings only*
4) Do non-concerto works such as Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations and Chausson: Poeme count? *Yes*
5) Should we accept short Baroque concertos in groups (e.g. Vivladi's concertos)? *Yes*


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> It looks like we have to determine several things -
> 1) Bowed versus plucked string instruments
> 2) Concertos with only 1 or more than 1 string instrument
> 3) Art Rock's question: Do concertos with X plus string where X is not a string instrument count?
> 4) Do non-concerto works such as Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations and Chausson: Poeme count?
> 5) Should we accept short Baroque concertos in groups (e.g. Vivladi's concertos)?


2. Yes, such as Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante would qualify as it features solo violin and viola
3. I'd say no.
4. Sure. Lalo's Symphonie Espagnole and Saint-Saëns's Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso would count as well as a few others.
5. I think it depends. For instance, we might have to say Vivaldi's Violin Concertos, Op. 6 rather than all of his concerti.


----------



## An Die Freude

Aw, I was looking forward to nominating Vivaldi's guitar concerto in D, RV 93.


----------



## Trout

An Die Freude said:


> Aw, I was looking forward to nominating Vivaldi's guitar concerto in D, RV 93.


I think the plan is to create a separate concerti list after this one for all the other concerti that don't qualify as a string concerto or a piano concerto. You can nominate it then.


----------



## Webernite

1. Brahms Violin Concerto 
2. Mendelssohn Violin Concerto
3. Bach Concerto for Two Violins
4. Brahms Concerto for Violin and Cello
5. Berg Violin Concerto
6. Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2
7. Beethoven Violin Concerto 
8. Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
9. Mozart Violin Concerto No. 5
10. Mozart Violin Concerto No. 3

Schoenberg's is one of his most difficult works (much more difficult than the piano concerto, in my opinion); so I'm not going to vote for it in the first round.


----------



## Pieck

An Die Freude said:


> Aw, I was looking forward to nominating Vivaldi's guitar concerto in D, RV 93.


The problem is that he wrote so many concerti the probability that there will be enough voters who a specific one is low


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Sibelius Violin
2. Mendelssohn Violin
3. Dvorak Cello
4. Brahms Violin D
5. Berg Violin
6. Prokofiev 2
7. Vivaldi Four seasons
8. Bartok Violin 2
9. Schumann Cello
10. Shostakovich Cello 1


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Dvorak Cello
2. Elgar Cello
3. Haydn Cello in D
4. Berg Violin
5. Schumann Cello
6. Brahms Violin
7. Shostokovich Cello 1
8. Sibelius Violin
9. Mendelssohn Violin
10. Walton Viola


----------



## science

Ok then, I will vote:

1. Elgar: Cello Concerto
2. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
3. Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
4. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
5. Brahms: Violin Concerto 
6. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
7. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante 
8. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
9. Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto 
10. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5


----------



## Couchie

Was a consensus reached on the previous page? Am i to conclude that (ie.):

1. Beethoven's triple concerto is disqualified because of the piano
2. Brandenburg concertos 1, 2, 4, and 5 are not eligible, but 3 and 6 would be fair game?


----------



## Weston

Pieck said:


> Well I think (and it's most likely) that not enough people now a single RV to get it in, so we'll vote for his VC by groups:
> The Four Season, Lestro Armonico, La Stravaganza. What do you think?


Although I was just being silly, I thinks that's a very good suggestion.


----------



## TresPicos

1. Dutilleux - Sur le meme accord
2. L-E Larsson - Viola concertino
3. Bartok - Viola
4. Walton - Viola
5. Bacewicz - Violin 4
6. Bacewicz - Violin 1
7. Nystroem - Viola
8. Gubaidulina - Viola
9. L-E Larsson - Violin concertino
10. Dutilleux - L'arbre des songes


----------



## Webernite

I think it would be ridiculous to include concerti grossi like the Brandenburgs on a list like this.


----------



## Couchie

Webernite said:


> I think it would be ridiculous to include concerti grossi like the Brandenburgs on a list like this.


Well in 6 the concertino is just 2 violas, which puts it on the same level as the Double Violin Concerto. 
IT'S ALSO MY FAVOURITE CONCERTO.


----------



## Webernite

But it just sounds so different from the Double Violin Concerto.


----------



## tdc

1. Bach - double violin concerto
2. Mendelssohn - violin concerto
3. Brahms - violin concerto
4. Vivaldi - four seasons
5. Bartok - violin concerto 2
6. Shostakovich - violin concerto 1
7. Bartok - viola concerto
8. Dvorak - cello concerto
9. Beethoven - violin concerto
10. Glass - violin concerto


----------



## Couchie

Webernite said:


> But it just sounds so different from the Double Violin Concerto.


Violas are slightly larger than violins.


----------



## An Die Freude

Would it still count if I just did 5 right now?

1. *Mendelssohn* - Violin Concerto in E Minor
2. *Vivaldi* - The Four Seasons
3. *Bruch* - Violin Concerto No. 1 in G Minor
4. *Tchaikovsky* - Violin Concerto in D Major
5. *Bach* - Double Violin Concerto in D Minor


----------



## Conor71

1. Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
2. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
3. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
4. Brahms: Violin Concerto
5. Elgar: Violin Concerto
6. Elgar: Cello Concerto
7. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
8. Bach: Concerto For 2 Violins
9. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
10. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1


----------



## Pieck

F***ing internet! It took me 15 minutes to post that!


----------



## Pieck

I thought will have a couple more days bedore 1st round... 

1.Brahms Double
2.Bach BWV 1041
3.Tchaikovsky Violin
4.Elgar Cello
5.Bach Double
6.Dvorak Violin
7.Beuch 1st VC
8.Dvorak Cello
9.Brahms Violin
10.Vivaldi Four Seasons


----------



## jurianbai

mmsbls said:


> It looks like we have to determine several things -
> 1) Bowed versus plucked string instruments
> 2) Concertos with only 1 or more than 1 string instrument
> 3) Art Rock's question: Do concertos with X plus string where X is not a string instrument count?
> 4) Do non-concerto works such as Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations and Chausson: Poeme count?
> 5) Should we accept short Baroque concertos in groups (e.g. Vivladi's concertos)?
> 
> I would vote:
> 1) Bowed
> 2) More than 1 string instrument
> 3) No. Only string instruments count
> 4) Non-concerto works do count
> 5) Groups of works for very short concertos


waaait... is it started already???

for above issue, I like to vote:
1. Bowed only, other can have their own list later (save the fun for future...)
2. more than 1 string absolutely ok. (Brahm's , Holst double v, beethoven etc.)
3. Only string instruments count
4. Non concerto works do count
and there are example where the piece did not have a "concerto" name but it is generally accepted as concerto
RV The Lark Ascending
S. Taneyev Suite etc.

5. Baroque should count (HC will be on fire if it isn't)....
but I can see the problem, we will dealing with kind of Tartini's, Telemann's huge number of concerto. We need more advise on this issue.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Beethoven Violin Concerto
2. Sibelius Violin Concerto
3. Berg Violin Concerto
4. Schumann Cello Concerto
5. Brahms Violin Concerto
6. Bach Double Violin Concerto BMV 1043
7. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante
8. Bartók Violin Concerto No. 2
9. Dvořák Cello Concerto
10. Vivaldi The Four Seasons


----------



## mmsbls

1. Tchaikovsky
2. Brahms
3. Mendelssohn
4. Dvorak Cello
5. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante
6. Beethoven
7. Bach double
8. Vivaldi Four Seasons
9. Mozart 5
10. Bach E major

Great participation so far! I hope we can keep up the interest.


----------



## Trout

I guess we can start right now. The plan was to give everyone a few days to refreshen themselves and think about their choices. But it looks like it started. Feel free to revise and edit your list.

The first round will close in about 64 hours from now.


----------



## Air

Since no one has voted the Schoenberg yet, I'll list my ten now and listen to it later for future rounds. A few of you have mentioned that it's a difficult work. Any advice to help me understand it easier?

Well, here goes!

1. Bach - Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043)
2. Brahms - Violin Concerto
3. Schumann - Cello Concerto
4. Berg - Violin Concerto
5. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
6. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
7. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
8. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
9. Walton - Viola Concerto
10. Elgar - Cello Concerto


----------



## Trout

science said:


> Ok then, I will vote:
> 
> 1. Elgar: Cello Concerto
> 2. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
> 3. Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
> 4. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
> 5. Brahms: Violin Concerto
> 6. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
> 7. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
> 8. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
> 9. Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto
> 10. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5


Which Saint-Saëns concerto are you referring to?


----------



## Couchie

Paganini - Violin Concerto no. 1
Bach - Double Violin Concerto
Elgar - Cello Concerto
Prokofiev - Violin Concerto no. 1
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto 
Shostakovich - Violin Concerto no. 1
Bruch - Violin Concerto no. 1
Beethoven - Violin Concerto
Sibelius - Violin Concerto
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto


----------



## Webernite

Well, if we can vote for the Brandenburgs, I may change my nominations.


----------



## Trout

Couchie said:


> Bach - Brandenburg Concerto no. 6
> Bach - Double Violin Concerto
> Bach - Brandenburg Concerto no. 3
> Prokofiev - Violin Concerto no. 1
> Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
> Shostakovich - Violin Concerto no. 1
> Bruch - Violin Concerto no. 1
> Beethoven - Violin Concerto
> Sibelius - Violin Concerto
> Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto


Sorry, I don't think the brandenburgs belong on this string concerti list as they do not feature the solo instrument throughout. I think they should be counted as a whole even if some of them individually may qualify. Hold the brandenburgs until we create a list for all other concerti.


----------



## Ravellian

I'm one of those participants who knows something about string concerti but will likely be out of nominations in a couple rounds.  Well, here goes.

1. Mendelssohn Violin
2. Tchaikovsky Violin
3. Dvorak Cello
4. Beethoven Violin
5. Prokofiev Violin #2
6. Bruch Violin #1
7. Bach Double Violin
8. Sibelius Violin
9. Brahms Double
10. Elgar Cello


----------



## Webernite

Air said:


> Since no one has voted the Schoenberg yet, I'll list my ten now and listen to it later for future rounds. A few of you have mentioned that it's a difficult work. Any advice to help me understand it easier?


Get a decent quality recording (Hilary Hahn's is the most well-known), don't force yourself to sit through the whole thing in one sitting, listen out for thematic continuity.

I dunno, maybe I'm exaggerating how difficult it is. In the end, different people will react differently.


----------



## Couchie

Trout said:


> Sorry, I don't think the brandenburgs belong on this string concerti list as they do not feature the solo instrument throughout. I think they should be counted as a whole even if some of them individually may qualify. Hold the brandenburgs until we create a list for all other concerti.


...but...but...but...these are the _string_ brandenburgies 

But I will cede and replace them with alternatives - although I object to lumping them together in such a future list as they are quite substantial compositions individually.


----------



## Trout

Couchie said:


> ...but...but...but...these are the _string_ brandenburgies
> 
> But I will cede and replace them with alternatives - although I object to lumping them together in such a future list as they are quite substantial compositions individually.


You have a point. They are wonderful works individually and I can see them being listed as such or grouped together. However, they do not feature a solo string instrument throughout. True, the 2nd movements of the 3rd and 6th concerti does feature a solo string instrument, but it is not enough of the piece to be considered as a string concerto.

Don't get me wrong, the Brandenburgs are one of my _favorite_ pieces. I just don't think they qualify.


----------



## dmg

Dvořák - Violin Concerto
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1
Bach - Violin Concerto in A minor BWV 1041
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Saint-Saëns - Introduction et rondo capriccioso
Mozart - Violin concerto No. 5 "Turkish"
Sarasate - Carmen Fantasy
Brahms - Violin Concerto
Dvořák - Cello Concerto
Sibelius - Violin Concerto


----------



## jurianbai

Round 1 nominations:

1. Sibelius Violin Concerto in Dm
2. Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in Am
3. *Paganini Violin Concerto no.1* (editted)
4. Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto in D
5. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole Op.21
6. Bruch Violin Concerto no.1 in Gm
7. Bartok Violin Concerto no.2
8. Dvorak Cello Concerto
9. Mozart Violin Concerto no.5 in A 
10. Barber Violin Concerto Op.14


----------



## pjang23

Very sketchy:

1. Brahms Violin Concerto
2. Bach Double Violin Concerto BWV1043
3. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
4. Elgar Cello Concerto
5. Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor
6. Bruch Violin Concerto No.1
7. Sibelius Violin Concerto
8. Beethoven Violin Concerto
9. Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
10. Saint-Saens Violin Concerto No.3


----------



## Delicious Manager

OK, I'll give this one a try. I enjoyed the symphonies one, but gave-up on the chamber music one because it became confusing and too drawn-out. My 'starter for 10' (in no particular order):

1. Berg - Violin Concerto
2. Frankel - Viola Concerto
3. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
4. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
5. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No 1
6. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No 1
7. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No 2
8. Walton - Viola Concerto
9. Gubaidulina - Offertorium (Violin Concerto)
10. Sibelius - Violin Concerto


----------



## Trout

Seeing as how quiet it has been and that the end results for the first round are pretty much set, the round will end earlier- in about 24 hours.


----------



## Weston

Finally ready. It looks like everyone has completely abandoned the idea of non-bowed concerti, so I'll leave William Mathias' harp Concerto out of my list. (It's really good though.)

1. Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D, Op. 6
2. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1 in Eb, Op. 107 
3. Elgar - Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85 
4. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64
5. Lalo - Cello Concerto in D minor
6. Saint-Saens - Cello Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 119 
7. Brahms - Violin Concerto in D, Op. 77 
8. Haydn - Cello Concerto in D, Hob. VIIb / 2, Op. 101 
9. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1 in D, Op. 19 
10. Saint-Saens - Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor


----------



## Art Rock

Until there is a clear ruling on it, I am keeping Alwyn's harp concerto in my list.


----------



## dmg

I thought it was already made clear that they aren't?


----------



## Trout

We agreed on the following rule changes:

1. Bowed vs. plucked strings? *Bowed*
2. Concertos can involve more than one _string_ instrument, such as Bach's Double Concerto. However, concertos that involve one string instrument and one other instrument are not counted, such as Martinu's Double Concerto for Flute and Violin.
3. Some non-concerto works do count if they feature the violin. I like these lists to determine what is suitable: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_violin_and_orchestra for violin and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_cello_and_orchestra for cello. The viola and the stringed-bass aren't as commonly featured.
4. For baroque concertos that are very short, I think we can lump them together if they are part of a collections, such as Vivaldi's Violin Concertos Op. 6.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> 1. Mendelssohn - Violin concerto
> 2. Alwyn - Harp concerto Lyra Angelica
> 3. Brahms - Violin concerto
> 4. Berg - Violin concerto
> 5. Bruch - Violin concerto 1
> 6. Dvorak - Cello concerto
> 7. Sibelius - Violin concerto
> 8. Shostakovich - Violin concerto 1
> 9. Moeran - Cello concerto
> 10. Shostakovich - Violin concerto 2


Scratch Alwyn then. Move Gubaidulina's violin concerto to the 10th place please.


----------



## jurianbai

I suggest in the future we do a maybe short list of Top Harp Concerto. It surely need to have one (or at least I need it for a shortcut to get myself into this fascinating instrument).

and if we already collect so many Top List, I hope somebody have enough time to do the ultimate list, combining all genre and see who composer the real big daddy of classical music, statistically.


----------



## Art Rock

A thread to list your favourite harp concertos:
http://www.talkclassical.com/13286-your-top-10-harp.html


----------



## Nix

1. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
2. Elgar: Cello Concerto
3. Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins
4. Elgar: Violin Concerto
5. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
6. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
7. Barber: Violin Concerto
8. Brahms: Violin Concerto
9. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
10. Barber: Cello Concerto


----------



## Aramis

1. Paganini No. 1 - someone already nominated it and it's always good to tease all those O LA LA EMPTY VIRTUOSITY NO DEPTH BAD MUSIC fellows disregarding Niccolo and his sideburns

2. Tchaikovsky VC 

3. Szymanowski No. 1 - greatest XXth century violin (and generally string) concerto that puts into shade all likes of Elgar's cello concerto which are sometimes beautiful but do not contribute with any new musical ideas while Szymanowski leaves romantic expression, poetry and exaltation on it's place but creates it with whole bunch of (then) new and fresh musical resources 

I do not nominate more


----------



## dmg

HE RETURNS


----------



## Weston

Aramis said:


> 1. Paganini No. 1


Bah - that ******? Just empty virtuosity, no depth! What are you thinking?

Wait. Is this THE Aramis? woo-hoo!


----------



## Trout

The first round of nominations are over.

The second round begins! Here are the top 10 nominated pieces:
*1. Brahms - Violin Concerto
2. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
3. Bach - Double Violin Concerto
4. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
5. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
6. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
7. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
8. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
9. Elgar - Cello Concerto
10. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
*

Big surprises, aren't they? Out of 22 votes, these all received at least 10.

For the second round, list your top 5 of these 10 in order and also nominate 10 new string concerti. After the round ends (in 48 hours), the top 5 concerti that receive the most and highest votes will be the first 5 listed in our list. The remaining 5 will combine with the 5 top vote-getters in the second round to get 10 works for the third round.

The following pieces barely missed out:
*Berg - Violin Concerto (7/22)
Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1 (6/22)
Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2 (5/22)
Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 (5/22)*

With this format, however, these along with the others that didn't make the first cut may still make the top 10.


----------



## jurianbai

top 5 nominations:

1. JEan Sibelius Violin Concerto
2. Mendelssohn's
3. Tchaikovsky's
4. Bruch's Violin Concerto no.1
5. Dvorak Cello Concerto

Brahms' in no.1 ??? What a boring... LOL....;P

next 10 pieces:

1-Paganini Violin Concerto no.1
2-Lalo Symphonie Espagnole Op.21
3-Bartok Violin Concerto no.2
4-Mozart Violin Concerto no.5 in A
5-Barber Violin Concerto Op.14
6-Prokofiev Violin Concerto no.1 in D
7-Khachaturian Violin Concerto in Dm
8-Korngold Violin Concerto
9-Saint Saens Violin Concerto no.3
10-Myaskovsky Cello Concerto


----------



## dmg

Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Brahms - Violin Concerto
Dvořák - Cello Concerto
Sibelius - Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto

Next 10:

Dvořák - Violin Concerto
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1
Bach - Violin Concerto in A minor BWV 1041
Saint-Saëns - Introduction et rondo capriccioso
Mozart - Violin concerto No. 5 "Turkish"
Sarasate - Carmen Fantasy
Brahms - Double Concerto
Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
Bartok - Violin Concerto No. 2
Glazunov - Violin Concerto


----------



## mmsbls

1. Tchaikovsky	
2. Brahms	
3. Mendelssohn	
4. Dvorak Cello	
5. Beethoven	

Next 10:

1. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante	
2. Mozart 5	
3. Bach E major	
4. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole	
5. Brahms Double	
6. Bach A minor	
7. Paganini	
8. Mozart 4	
9. Bruch Scottish Fantasy	
10. Schumann


----------



## Art Rock

Top 5

1. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
2. Brahms - Violin Concerto
3. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
4. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
5. Sibelius - Violin Concerto

My new top 10 (excluding the other 5)

1. Berg
2. Shostakovich - Violin concerto 1
3. Moeran - Cello concerto
4. Shostakovich - Violin concerto 2
5. Gubaidulina - Violin concerto
6. Nystroem - Viola concerto
7. Moeran - Violin concerto
8. Barber - Violin concerto
9. Gubaidulina - Viola concerto
10. Reger - Violin concerto


----------



## SuperTonic

Top 5
1. Dvorak Cello
2. Elgar Cello
3. Sibelius Violin
4. Brahms Violin
5. Mendelssohn Violin

Next 10:
1. Haydn Cello in D
2. Berg Violin
3. Schumann Cello
4. Shostakovich Cello 1
5. Walton Viola
6. Haydn Cello in C
7. Lalo Cello
8. Boccherini Cello in B flat
9. Gubaidulina Offertorium (violin)
10. Bloch Schelomo (cello)


----------



## Air

Top 5:

1. Bach: Double Violin Concerto
2. Brahms: Violin Concerto
3. Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
4. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
5. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto

Next 10:

1. Schumann: Cello Concerto
2. Berg: Violin Concerto
3. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
4. Walton: Viola Concerto
5. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
6. Bach: Violin Concerto in E Major (BWV 1041)
7. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 2
8. Glazunov: Violin Concerto
9. Gubadiulina: Violin Concerto No. 1 (Offertorium)
10. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto (cello)


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms
2. Bach
3. Elgar
4. Bruch
5. Mendelssohn

First three new candidates are set in stone. Still thinking about the other seven.

1. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
2. Saint-Saens Violin Concerto No.3
3. Brahms Double Concerto
4. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante
5. Dvorak Violin Concerto
6. Saint-Saens Cello Concerto No.1
7. Saint-Saens Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
8. Mozart 5
9. Schumann Cello Concerto
10. Wieniawski Violin Concerto No.2


----------



## Conor71

1. Brahms Violin Concerto
2. Sibelius Violin Concerto
3. Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
4. Bach: Double Violin Concerto
5. Elgar: Cello Concerto

New 10:

1. Elgar: Violin Concerto
2. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
3. Lalo: Cello Concerto
4. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
5. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
6. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 1
7. Berg: Violin Concerto
8. Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5
9. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
10. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1


----------



## Air

peeyaj said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 1. *Violin Concerto* - Mendelssohn
> 
> 2. *Cello Concerto* - Dvorak
> 
> 3. *Violin Concerto* - Beethoven
> 
> 4. *Violin Concerto* - Brahms
> 
> 5. *Violin Concerto* - Bruch
> 
> 6. *Double Violin Concerto* - Bach
> 
> 7. *Violin Concerto* - Tchaikovsky
> 
> 8. *Violin Concerto* - Sibelius
> 
> 9. *Cello Concerto* - Elgar
> 
> 10. *The Four Seasons* - Vivaldi


Wow, talk about skill! You nominated our current top 10 exactly, just in a slightly different order.


----------



## Pieck

Air said:


> Top 5:
> 6. Bach: Violin Concerto in E Major (BWV 1041)


No such thing exist. 1041 = A minor, 1042 = E major


----------



## Delicious Manager

Top 5:

1. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
2. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
3. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
4. Brahms - Violin Concerto
5. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons

Next 10 nominations:

1. Berg - Violin Concerto
2. Frankel - Viola Concerto
3. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No 1
4. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No 1
5. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No 2
6. Walton - Viola Concerto
7. Gubaidulina - Offertorium (Violin Concerto)
8. Bartók - Violin Concerto No 2
9. *Frank Bridge - Oration* (cello concerto)
10. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No 1


----------



## Trout

Air said:


> Top 5:
> 
> 1. Bach: Double Violin Concerto
> 2. Brahms: Violin Concerto
> 3. Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
> 4. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
> 5. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
> 
> Next 10:
> 
> 1. Schumann: Cello Concerto
> 2. Berg: Violin Concerto
> 3. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
> 4. Walton: Viola Concerto
> 5. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
> 6. Bach: Violin Concerto in E Major (BWV 1041)
> 7. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 2
> 8. Glazunov: Violin Concerto
> 9. Gubadiulina: Violin Concerto No. 1 (Offertorium)
> 10. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto (cello)


Are you referring to the Bach Violin Concerto in E major, BWV 1042? or the A minor, BWV 1041 one?


----------



## Webernite

1. Brahms 
2. Bach
3. Mendelssohn
4. Beethoven 
5. Tchaikovsky 

New top ten:

1. Brahms Concerto for Violin and Cello
2. Berg Violin Concerto
3. Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2
4. Mozart Violin Concerto No. 5
5. Bach Violin Concerto No. 2 (in E Major)
6. Mozart Violin Concerto No. 3
7. Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 1 
8. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante 
9. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
10. Bach Violin Concerto No. 1 (in A minor)


----------



## tdc

1. Bach Double
2. Mendelssohn
3. Brahms
4. Vivaldi
5. Beethoven


1. Bach: Violin Concerto in A minor BWV 1041
2. Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2
3. Shostakovich: Violin concerto no. 1
4. Bartok: Viola Concerto
5. Glass: Violin Concerto
6. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto no. 1
7. Berg: Violin Concerto
8. Mozart: Violin Concerto no. 5
9. Bach: Violin Concerto in E Major BWV 1042
10. Brahms: Concerto for violin and cello


----------



## Ravellian

Top 5:
1. Mendelssohn VC
2. Tchaikovsky VC
3. Dvorak CC
4. Beethoven VC
5. Bruch VC 1

Next Top 10:
1. Shostakovich Cello Concerto No. 1
2. Brahms Double Concerto
3. Ravel Tzigane
4. Saint-Saens Violin Concerto
5. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
6. Dvorak Violin Concerto
7. Tchaikovsky Variations on a Rococo Theme
8. Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2
9. Elgar Violin Concerto
10. Saint-Saens Cello Concerto No. 3


----------



## Trout

Ravellian said:


> Top 5:
> 1. Mendelssohn VC
> 2. Tchaikovsky VC
> 3. Dvorak CC
> 4. Beethoven VC
> 5. Bruch VC 1
> 
> Next Top 10:
> 1. Shostakovich Cello Concerto No. 1
> 2. Brahms Double Concerto
> 3. Ravel Tzigane
> 4. Saint-Saens Violin Concerto
> 5. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
> 6. Dvorak Violin Concerto
> 7. Tchaikovsky Variations on a Rococo Theme
> 8. Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2
> 9. Elgar Violin Concerto
> 10. Saint-Saens Cello Concerto No. 3


Which Saint-Saens violin concerto are you referring to?

For the other Saint-Saens, I don't believe he wrote 3 cello concerti.


----------



## Ravellian

Oops, I should be more sure of my numbers next time. I'm referring to Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor, and Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor.


----------



## Air

Trout said:


> Are you referring to the Bach Violin Concerto in E major, BWV 1042? or the A minor, BWV 1041 one?


Sorry for the typo. I meant E Major, BWV 1042.


----------



## Nix

1. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
2. Elgar: Cello Concerto
3. Bach: Double Violin Concerto
4. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
5. Brahms: Violin Concerto

Next 10:

1. Elgar: Violin Concerto
2. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
3. Barber: Violin Concerto
4. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
5. Barber: Cello Concerto 
6. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
7. Bach: Violin Concerto in A Minor
8. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
9. Britten: Cello Symphony 
10. Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm so ignorant of so many things, I can hardly participate.  But I will now at the beginning.

1. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
2. Brahms - Violin Concerto
3. Elgar - Cello Concerto
4. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
5. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto

Other Top 10 (really 7):
1. Prokofiev VC 1
2. Glazunov VC
3. Prokofiev VC 2
4. Brahms Double Concerto
5. Barber VC
6. Walton VC
7. Bruch VC 1 (throw a bone to that one)

Sorry, that burns out both my knowledge and number of even _possible_ favorites.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Beethoven Violin Concerto
2. Sibelius Violin Concerto
3. Brahms Violin Concerto
4. Bach Double Violin Concerto
5. Dvořák Cello Concerto

Next 10:

1. Berg Violin Concerto
2. Schumann Cello Concerto
3. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante
4. Bartók Violin Concerto No. 2
5. Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2
6. Brahms Double Concerto for Violin and Cello
7. Mozart Violin Concerto No. 5
8. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
9. Bach Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor 
10. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 2


----------



## Pieck

1.Tchai
2.Bach
3.Elgar
4.Bruch
5.Brahms

new 10:
1.Brahms Double
2.Bach No. 1 A minor 1041
3.Dvorak VC
4.Bruch Konzerstucke for V and orchestra
5.Mozart 5
6.Bach 1056
7.CPE Bach CC 1
8.Vivaldi Lestro Armonico
9.Mozart sinfonia concertante
10.Schumann Cello


----------



## Weston

I'm not sure I understand what is excluded from the next 10 list, but here's my attempt. I'll revise if needed.

1. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
2. Elgar - Cello Concerto
3. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
4. Brahms - Violin Concerto
5. Bach - Double Violin Concerto

1. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1 in Eb, Op. 107 
2. Lalo - Cello Concerto in D minor
3. Saint-Saens - Cello Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 119 
4. Haydn - Cello Concerto in D, Hob. VIIb / 2, Op. 101 
5. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1 in D, Op. 19 
6. Saint-Saens - Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor
7. Bach - BWV 1041 Concerto for Violin in A minor
8. Bach - BWV 1042 Concerto for violin in E *
9. Bach, CPE - Cello Concerto in A 
10. Berwald - Violin Concerto in C# minor, Op. 2

* isn't this a transcription of one of the Brandenburgs? No. 2 or something? Hope that's allowed. I could just be getting them all mixed up in my head.

That Berwald must have been a lousy composer. I've never heard any piece of his I find remotely unpleasant. Give the CPE Bach piece a try if you want to boogie around your living room.  The guy knew how to rock!


----------



## Webernite

What you're thinking of is - the D major Harpsichord Concerto is a transcription of the E major Violin Concerto. So your nominations are fine.


----------



## Weston

jurianbai said:


> 8-Korngold Violin Concerto
> 
> 10-Myaskovsky Cello Concerto


Wow! I think you have convinced me on these two. Thank you. I really want to acquire these.


----------



## TresPicos

Top 5: 

1. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
2. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
3. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
4. Bach - Double Violin Concerto
5. Sibelius - Violin Concerto

Nominations:

1. Dutilleux - Sur le meme accord
2. L-E Larsson - Viola concertino
3. Bartok - Viola
4. Walton - Viola
5. Bacewicz - Violin 4
6. Bacewicz - Violin 1
7. Nystroem - Viola
8. Gubaidulina - Viola
9. L-E Larsson - Violin concertino
10. Dutilleux - L'arbre des songes


----------



## jurianbai

Weston said:


> Wow! I think you have convinced me on these two. Thank you. I really want to acquire these.


Korngold is quite above the radar violin concerto, with many violinist record it (I own the James Ehnes version), Myaskovsky is way neglected. Rostropovich get one, but I listen to Marina Tarasova recording. Myaskovsky's violin concerto is soon to be nominated


----------



## science

1. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
2. Elgar - Cello Concerto
3. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
4. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
5. Brahms - Violin Concerto

1. Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto #1
2. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5
3. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
4. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
5. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1
6. Barber: Violin Concerto 
7. Elgar: Violin Concerto
8. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
9. Bartok: Viola Concerto
10. Lalo: Cello Cello

(edited: removed Tchaikovsky, added Lalo)


----------



## Trout

science said:


> 1. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
> 2. Elgar - Cello Concerto
> 3. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
> 4. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
> 5. Brahms - Violin Concerto
> 
> 1. Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto
> 2. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5
> 3. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
> 4. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
> 5. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
> 6. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1
> 7. Barber: Violin Concerto
> 8. Elgar: Violin Concerto
> 9. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
> 10. Bartok: Viola Concerto


Sorry, but Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto is not eligible to be nominated again.


----------



## science

In light of that info: 

1. Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto #1
2. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5
3. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
4. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
5. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1
6. Barber: Violin Concerto 
7. Elgar: Violin Concerto
8. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
9. Bartok: Viola Concerto
10. Lalo: Cello Cello

- removed Tchaikovsky, added Lalo


----------



## Ravellian

Which Saint-Saens cello concerto, science? He wrote two (not three, as I have duly noted)


----------



## science

Ravellian said:


> Which Saint-Saens cello concerto, science? He wrote two (not three, as I have duly noted)


I've now edited that too!


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
-2 Bruch - Violin Concerto
-3 Elgar - Cello Concerto
-4 Vivaldi - Four Seasons
-5 Bach - Double Violin Concerto


Next 10

-1 Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante, k.364
-2 Bartok - Violin Concerto No.2
-3 Berg - Violin Concerto
-4 Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No.1
-5 Haydn - Cello Concerto in C
-6 Mozart - Violin Concerto No.5
-7 Mozart - Violin Concerto No.3
-8 Haydn - Cello Concerto in D
-9 Saariaho - Graal Theatre (violin Concerto)
10 Brahms - Double Concerto


----------



## Trout

The second round will end in a few hours. Get your vote in if you haven't done so already. The results, so far, are really close.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Sibelius
2. Dvorak
3. mendelssohn
4.Brahms
5. vivaldi

1. Berg VC
2. Shostakovich Cello 1
3. Bartok violin 2
4. Mozart Violin 3
5. Schoenberg violin
6. Prokofiev Violin 1
7. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
8. Walton viola
9. Britten Violin
10. Myaskovsky Cello


----------



## Trout

The second round is over.

And we have our top 5 string concerti! In order:
*1. Brahms - Violin Concerto
2. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
3. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
4. Bach - Double Violin Concerto
5. Sibelius - Violin Concerto*

Congrats to Brahms which received 17 out of 21 votes. 8 of those 17 votes had Brahms as the 2nd or 1st place spot. emiellucifuge's vote broke the tie for 5th place between Sibelius, Elgar, and Bruch.

Here is the new list with the new nominations:
*6. Elgar - Cello Concerto
7. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
8. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
9. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
10. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
11. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
12. Berg - Violin Concerto
13. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
14. Brahms - Double Concerto
15. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1*

Same format as before. From these 10 pieces, list your top 5 of these 10 in order and also nominate 10 new string concerti. It might be harder to list 10 new ones, the farther we get into this list, so just list as many as you can. For more ideas you can look at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_violin_and_orchestra for violin and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_cello_and_orchestra for cello. The viola and the stringed-bass aren't as commonly featured.

Pieces that just missed out:
*Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041) (7/21)
Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante (6/21)
Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1 (6/21)
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1 (6/21)
*

Let the third round begin! And a big thanks to all of you who voted!


----------



## pjang23

1. Elgar
2. Bruch
3. Beethoven
4. Tchaikovsky
5. Brahms

1. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
2. Saint-Saens Violin Concerto No.3
3. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante
4. Miaskovsky Cello Concerto
5. Korngold Violin Concerto
6. Saint-Saens Cello Concerto No.1
7. Schumann Cello Concerto
8. Still thinking through...


----------



## Air

Great list so far!

1. Berg: Violin Concerto
2. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
3. Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
4. Elgar: Cello Concerto
5. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto

Next 10:

1. Schumann: Cello Concerto
2. Walton: Viola Concerto
3. Bach: Violin Concerto in E Major (BWV 1042)
4. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 2
5. Glazunov: Violin Concerto
6. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto No. 1 (Offertorium)
7. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto (cello)
8. Korngold: Violin Concerto
9. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
10. Bach: Violin Concerto in A minor (BWV 1041)

Weird to see Beethoven so low, but it's a refreshing change I'm willing to accept.


----------



## jurianbai

*go go go*

top 5 nominations:

1.Tchaikovsky
2. Bruch VC no.1
3. Bartok VC no.2
4. Mozart VC no.5 in A
5. Prokofiev VC no.1 in D

next 10 pieces:

1-Paganini Violin Concerto no.1
2-Lalo Symphonie Espagnole Op.21
3-Barber Violin Concerto Op.14
4-Khachaturian Violin Concerto in Dm
5-Korngold Violin Concerto
6-Saint Saens Violin Concerto no.3
7-Myaskovsky Cello Concerto
8-Lalo Cello Concerto
9-Glazunov Violin Concerto in Am
10-Rozsa Violin Concerto


----------



## dmg

1. Vivaldi - Four Seasons
2. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
3. Brahms - Double Concerto
4. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
5. Beethoven - Violin Concerto

New Top 10:

Dvořák - Violin Concerto
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1
Bach - Violin Concerto in A minor BWV 1041
Saint-Saëns - Introduction et rondo capriccioso
Sarasate - Carmen Fantasy
Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
Glazunov - Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococco Theme
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
Saint-Saëns - Havanaise


----------



## Webernite

1. Brahms
2. Berg 
3. Prokofiev
4. Beethoven
5. Tchaikovsky

1. Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2
2. Bach Violin Concerto No. 2 (in E major)
3. Mozart Violin Concerto No. 3
4. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
5. Bach Violin Concerto No. 1 (in A minor)
6. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante
7. Schumann Cello Concerto
8. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 2 (in D major)
9. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto
10. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 1 (in C major)


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Elgar Cello
2. Berg Violin
3. Prokofiev Violin 1
4. Brahms Double
5. Vivaldi Four Seasons

Next 10 nominations:
1. Haydn Cello 2 in D 
2. Schumann Cello
3. Shostakovich Cello 1
4. Walton Viola
5. Haydn Cello 1 in C 
6. Lalo Cello
7. Boccherini Cello 9 in B flat
8. Gubaidulina Offertorium
9. Bloch Schelomo
10. Barber Cello


----------



## Trout

Webernite said:


> 1. Brahms
> 2. Berg
> 3. Prokofiev
> 4. Beethoven
> 5. Tchaikovsky
> 
> 1. Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2
> 2. Bach Violin Concerto No. 2 (in E major)
> 3. Mozart Violin Concerto No. 3
> 4. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
> 5. Bach Violin Concerto No. 1 (in A minor)
> 6. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante
> 7. Schumann Cello Concerto
> 8. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 2 (in D major)
> 9. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto
> 10. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 1 (in C major)


I think you voted for Brahms twice.


----------



## Webernite

Edited!


----------



## mmsbls

1. Tchaikovsky
2. Beethoven
3. Vivaldi 4 Seasons
4. Mozart 5
5. Bruch 1

new 10 

1. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante	
2. Bach E major	
3. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole	
4. Bach A minor	
5. Paganini No. 1
6. Mozart 4	
7. Bruch Scottish Fantasy	
8. Schumann Violin	
9. Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations
10. Barber Violin


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> 1. Tchaikovsky
> 2. Beethoven
> 3. Vivaldi 4 Seasons
> 4. Mozart 5
> 5. Bruch 1
> 
> new 10
> 
> 1. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante
> 2. Bach E major
> 3. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
> 4. Brahms Double
> 5. Bach A minor
> 6. Paganini
> 7. Mozart 4
> 8. Bruch Scottish Fantasy
> 9. Schumann
> 10. Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations


Sorry, but Brahms is among the 10 nominated. Also, what Paganini and Schumann concerto are you referring to?


----------



## Webernite

Anyone up for supporting the Schumann Violin Concerto next round?

*Edit*: Actually, Trout, I'm going to change my top 10 list, if that's OK?

1. Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2
2. Bach Violin Concerto No. 2 (in E major)
3. Mozart Violin Concerto No. 3
4. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
5. Bach Violin Concerto No. 1 (in A minor)
6. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante
7. Schumann Cello Concerto
8. Schumann Violin Concerto
9. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 2 (in D major)
10. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto

I've put the Schumann in eighth and moved the other things down a spot, getting rid of Haydn 1.


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> Sorry, but Brahms is among the 10 nominated. Also, what Paganini and Schumann concerto are you referring to?


I made corrections. Sorry we're making this so hard for you. Hopefully I'll be a bit more careful in the future.


----------



## Air

Webernite said:


> Anyone up for supporting the Schumann Violin Concerto next round?


For sure! And this Cello Concerto better get in soon too. 

I really like the old Kulenkampff recording of the VC. It was the first recording of the work ever made after its discovery in 1937. Once can imagine his delight at discovering for the first time what many considered the "missing link" of the violin concerto repertoire.


----------



## Weston

Air said:


> Weird to see Beethoven so low, but it's a refreshing change I'm willing to accept.


Hmmm. Breathing ammonia might be a refreshing change, but I'm not willing to accept it. Of course, I kept championing the piece as a _piano_ concerto. Maybe it makes a better piano concerto than a violin concerto.

1. Beethoven - Violin Concerto (can I just keep voting for this in the next 4 slots? No?)
2. Elgar - Cello Concerto
3. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
4. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons (reluctantly, but I admit it is robust)
5. Berg - Violin Concerto "To the Memory of an Angel"

Next:
1. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1 in Eb, Op. 107 
2. Lalo - Cello Concerto in D minor
3. Saint-Saens - Cello Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 119 
4. Haydn - Cello Concerto in D, Hob. VIIb / 2, Op. 101
5. Saint-Saens - Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor
6. Bach - BWV 1041 Concerto for Violin in A minor 
7. Bach - BWV 1042 Concerto for violin in E 
8. Bach, CPE - Cello Concerto in A 
9. Berwald - Violin Concerto in C# minor, Op. 2
10. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto

One thing I've discovered in participating in these lists is that while I enjoy Prokofiev's string concerti, I never much cared for his works for piano and orchestra. I wonder why that is.

*[Edit: Switching 10 position to Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto. I did not know of the relationship. ]*


----------



## Air

Weston said:


> 10. Prokofiev - Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 58


It seems that this work was later revised as the Symphony-Concerto, op. 125 which itself has been nominated several times this round. Would you mind changing your vote? I think these two should be counted together anyways since they are so related.

I'm really sorry Weston that the piano concerto reduction of Beethoven's VC (op. 61a) didn't make our keyboard concerti list, and I personally really enjoyed it in that form. I think that because the work is so famous, some feel uncomfortable hearing it on a different instrument and discounted it from being a candidate on our list. I wonder why it was ignored while other transcriptions of famous works like Bach's E Major VC (turned into the BWV 1054 harpsichord concerto) and Bartok's Sonata for two pianos and percussion (which became the Concerto for two pianos) were readily accepted.

Prokofiev's string concerti seem to be more flirtatious than his piano concerti. They tend to have this spicy, sassy flavor that has a lot to do with the way he uses string instruments and their qualities. I think it's what attracts me most to works like the 1st violin concerto, which is anti-modernist in the sense that it has many neo-romantic moments and tends to play with dissonance rather than yield to it.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Beethoven Violin Concerto
2. Berg - Violin Concerto
3. Bartók Violin Concerto No. 2
4. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
5. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')

Next 10:

1. Schumann Cello Concerto
2. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante
3. Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2
4. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
5. Bach Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor
6. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 2
7. Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations
8. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 1


----------



## Art Rock

Top 5:
1. Berg - Violin Concerto
2. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
3. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
4. Elgar - Cello Concerto
5. Beethoven - Violin Concerto


New top 10:
1. Shostakovich - Violin concerto 1
2. Moeran - Cello concerto
3. Shostakovich - Violin concerto 2
4. Gubaidulina - Violin concerto
5. Nystroem - Viola concerto
6. Moeran - Violin concerto
7. Barber - Violin concerto
8. Gubaidulina - Viola concerto
9. Reger - Violin concerto 
10. Finzi - Cello concerto


----------



## Conor71

1. Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
2. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
3. Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5
4. Berg: Violin Concerto
5. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1

Next 10:

1. Elgar: Violin Concerto
2. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
3. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
4. Lalo: Cello Concerto
5. Schumann: Cello Concerto
6. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
7. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
8. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
9. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 1
10. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto


----------



## science

top 5:

1. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
2. Elgar - Cello Concerto
3. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
4. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
5. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish') 

I don't understand the rules about what is eligible or has been recommended already, so please just ignore whatever here is not appropriate: 

1. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
2. Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto #1
3. Barber: Violin Concerto
4. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1
5. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
6. Lalo: Cello Concerto
7. Elgar: Violin Concerto
8. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
9. Paganini: Violin Concerto
10. Stravinsky: Violin Concerto

If those are all ineligible, then my work here is done!


----------



## Weston

Air said:


> It seems that this work was later revised as the Symphony-Concerto, op. 125 which itself has been nominated several times this round. Would you mind changing your vote? I think these two should be counted together anyways since they are so related.
> 
> I'm really sorry Weston that the piano concerto reduction of Beethoven's VC (op. 61a) didn't make our keyboard concerti list, and I personally really enjoyed it in that form.


I have switched my Prokofiev selection. I didn't know about this relationship between the two pieces.

I think I didn't push the Beethoven very hard thinking along the same lines, that it was better known as a VC. I probably like it simply because it's Beethoven, therefore well in my comfort zone (if I dare describe Beethoven that way). No matter. I was having too much fun to notice.


----------



## tdc

1. Vivaldi
2. Bartok 2
3. Beethoven
4. Berg
5. Mozart 5


1. Bach VC 1
2. Bartok Viola
3. Shostakovich vc 1
4. Glass VC
5. Szymanowski VC 1
6. Bach VC 2
7. Ravel Tzigane
8. Bartok vc 1
9. Mozart Sinfonia concertante
10. Bacewicz 4


----------



## Llyranor

EDIT: Oops, missed round 2 results.

1) Beethoven violin
2) Elgar cello
3) Bruch violin #1
4) Prokofiev violin #1
5) Mozart violin #5

1) Mozart sinfonia concertante
2) Barber violin
3) Shostakovich violin #1
4) Mozart violin #4
5) Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
6) St-Saens violin #3
7) Schumann violin
8) Bruch violin #3
9) Khachaturian violin
10) Prokofiev violin #2
(order is iffy, but I'll go with that at present)


----------



## Pieck

1.Brahms
2.Tchai
3.Elgar
4.Bruch
5.Vivaldi


1.Bach No. 1 A minor 1041
2.Dvorak VC
3.Bruch Konzerstucke for V and orchestra
4.Bach 1056
5.CPE Bach CC 1
6.Vivaldi Lestro Armonico
6.Mozart sinfonia concertante
7.Schumann Cello
8.Vieuxtemps 5
9.Bruch Scottish Fantasy
10.Bach 1042 (E major)


----------



## Trout

Llyranor said:


> EDIT: Oops, missed round 2 results.
> 
> 1) Beethoven violin
> 2) Elgar cello
> 3) Bruch violin #1
> 4) Prokofiev violin #1
> 5) Mozart violin #5
> 
> 1) Mozart sinfonia concertante
> 2) Barber violin
> 3) Shostakovich violin #1
> 4) Mozart violin #4
> 5) Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
> 6) St-Saens violin #3
> 7) Schumann violin
> 8) Bruch violin #3
> 9) Khachaturian violin
> 10) Prokofiev violin #2
> (order is iffy, but I'll go with that at present)


Nice to see a new voter


----------



## TresPicos

1. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
2. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
3. Berg - Violin Concerto
4. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
5. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons

Nominations:

1. Dutilleux - Sur le meme accord
2. L-E Larsson - Viola concertino
3. Bartok - Viola
4. Walton - Viola
5. Bacewicz - Violin 4
6. Bacewicz - Violin 1
7. Nystroem - Viola
8. Gubaidulina - Viola
9. L-E Larsson - Violin concertino
10. Dutilleux - L'arbre des songes


----------



## jhar26

-1 Bruch - Violin Concerto
-2 Elgar - Cello Concerto
-3 Vivaldi - Four Seasons
-4 Bartok - Violin Concerto No.2
-5 Berg - Violin Concerto


Next 10

-1 Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante, k.364
-2 Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No.1
-3 Haydn - Cello Concerto in C
-4 Mozart - Violin Concerto No.3
-5 Haydn - Cello Concerto in D
-6 Saariaho - Graal Theatre (violin Concerto)
-7 Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No.2
-8 Bach - Violin Concerto No.1
-9 Schumann - Cello Concerto
10 Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole


----------



## Trout

jhar26 said:


> -1 Bruch - Violin Concerto
> -2 Elgar - Cello Concerto
> -3 Vivaldi - Four Seasons
> -4 Bartok - Violin Concerto No.2
> -5 Berg - Violin Concerto
> 
> Next 10
> 
> -1 Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante, k.364
> -2 Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No.1
> -3 Haydn - Cello Concerto in C
> -4 Mozart - Violin Concerto No.3
> -5 Haydn - Cello Concerto in D
> -6 Saariaho - Graal Theatre (violin Concerto)
> -7 Brahms - Double Concerto
> -8 Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No.2
> -9 Bach - Violin Concerto No.1
> 10 Schumann - Cello Concerto


Sorry, but Brahms is one of the 10 that are already nominated.


----------



## jhar26

Trout said:


> Sorry, but Brahms is one of the 10 that are already nominated.


Oops, sorry about that. I've just edited my post.


----------



## Trout

The third round is over.

The results are in, here is the top 10!
*1. Brahms - Violin Concerto
2. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
3. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
4. Bach - Double Violin Concerto
5. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
6. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
7. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
8. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
9. Berg - Violin Concerto
10. Elgar - Cello Concerto*


It was actually pretty even this round. There was only a tiny gap between 6th through 9th and, in the end, it came down to the ranking. Poor Tchaikovsky- having made the original top 10, but only barely missing out and has to go through a third round of voting. But congrats to Berg's Violin Concerto, which did not make the first round of 10, but managed to climb its way into the top 10.

Now here is the new nomination list with the new entries:
*11. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
12. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
13. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
14. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
15. Brahms - Double Concerto
16. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
18. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)
19. Schumann - Cello Concerto
20. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
*

Same format as before. From these 10 pieces, list your top 5 of these 10 in order and also nominate 10 new string concerti. It might be harder to list 10 new ones, the farther we get into this list, so just list as many as you can. For more ideas you can look at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_violin_and_orchestra for violin and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_cello_and_orchestra for cello. The viola and the stringed-bass aren't as commonly featured.

Pieces that just missed out:
*Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole (5/17)
Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1 (5/17)
Barber - Violin Concerto (4/17)
Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1 (4/17)
Lalo - Cello Concerto (4/17)
Prokofiev - Symphony-Concerto (4/17)
Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3 (4/17)
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1 (4/17)*

I'm surprised that no one has yet to nominate one of Beethoven's romances for violin and orchestra or Vaughan Williams' Lark Ascending which all qualify. Anyways, let round number 4 begin!


----------



## jurianbai

nominations for top 5:
11. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
12. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
13. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
14. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
15. Brahms - Double Concerto

next 10:

it's hard to think a list of Violin concerto without Paganinis....it deserve it (if Berg's ever get into...)

1-Paganini Violin Concerto no.1
2-Lalo Symphonie Espagnole Op.21 (and this one also!)
3-Barber Violin Concerto Op.14
4-Khachaturian Violin Concerto in Dm
5-Korngold Violin Concerto
6-Saint Saens Violin Concerto no.3
7-Myaskovsky Cello Concerto
8-Lalo Cello Concerto
9-Glazunov Violin Concerto in Am
10-Rozsa Violin Concerto


----------



## Webernite

1. Brahms 
2. Prokofiev 
3. Tchaikovsky 
4. Bach 2
5. Mozart 5

1. Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2
2. Mozart Violin Concerto No. 3
3. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
4. Schumann Violin Concerto
5. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto
6. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 1 (in C major)
7. Mozart Violin Concerto No. 4
8. Richard Strauss Violin Concerto
9. Dvorak Violin Concerto
10. Paganini Violin Concerto No.1


----------



## Pieck

1.Brahms
2.Bach 1
3.Tchai
4.Mozart 5
5.Bach 2

1.Dvorak VC
2.Bruch Konzerstucke for V and orchestra
3.Bach 1056
4.CPE Bach CC 1
5.Vivaldi Lestro Armonico
6.Vieuxtemps 5
7.Bruch Scottish Fantasy
8.Bruch Kol Nidrei
9.Saint Saens CC 1
10.Schumann VC


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

1. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
2. Brahms - Double Concerto
3. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
4. Schumann - Cello Concerto
5. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)

Otros:

1. GLAZUNOV
2. Prokofiev 2
3. Barber
4. Bruch Scottish Fantasy
5. Dvorak

That's all I can choose.


----------



## Weston

Trout said:


> I'm surprised that no one has yet to nominate one of Beethoven's romances for violin and orchestra or Vaughan Williams' Lark Ascending which all qualify. Anyways, let round number 4 begin!


Thanks for the idea. I used "concerto" as the main search word in my music library and then filtered out everything that isn't a bowed string instrument. I should probably go back and search using "cello," "viola," etc. If we can use romances and suites that could expand my selections a bit, though not enough to be confusing. I tend to gravitate toward works with at least some sonata allegro from anyway.


----------



## Conor71

1. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
2. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
3. Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5
4. Bach:Violin Concerto No. 1
5. Schumann: Cello Concerto

Next 10:

1. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No.1
2. Lalo: Cello Concerto
3. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
4. Barber: Violin Concerto
5. Korngold: Violin Concerto
6. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
7. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
8. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 1
9. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto
10. Khatchaturian: Violin Concerto


----------



## Trout

Conor71 said:


> 1. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
> 2. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
> 3. Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5
> 4. Bach:Violin Concerto No. 1
> 5. Schumann: Cello Concerto
> 
> Next 10:
> 
> 1. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No.1
> 2. Lalo: Cello Concerto
> 3. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
> 4. Barber: Violin Concerto
> 5. Korngold: Violin Concerto
> 6. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
> 7. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
> 8. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 1
> 9. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto
> 10. Khatchaturian: Violin Concerto


Did you mean Dvorak's Violin Concerto?


----------



## Air

1. Schumann - Cello Concerto
2. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
3. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
4. Bartok - Violin Concerto No. 2
5. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)

1. Walton: Viola Concerto
2. Glazunov: Violin Concerto
3. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto No. 1 (Offertorium)
4. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto (cello)
5. Korngold: Violin Concerto
6. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
7. Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico, op. 3
8. Schumann: Violin Concerto
9. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
10. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3

Still need to find some time to listen to Schoenberg.


----------



## Conor71

Trout said:


> Did you mean Dvorak's Violin Concerto?


I forgot the Cello concerto is in already! - I will change my vote for the Violin Concerto please


----------



## mmsbls

1. Tchaikovsky
2. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante
3. Mozart 5
4. Bach No. 2 BWV 1042
5. Brahms Double

New 10

1. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
2. Paganini No. 1
3. Mozart 4
4. Bruch Scottish Fantasy
5. Schumann Violin
6. Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations
7. Barber Violin
8. Dvorak violin
9. Bruch Kol Nidrei
10. Walton violin


----------



## Llyranor

1) Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
2) Bach 1
3) Bach 2 
4) Schumann cello
5) Tchaikovsky 
----
1) Barber violin
2) Mozart 4
3) Shostakovich violin 1
4) St-Saens 3
5) Lalo symphonie espagnole
6) Schumann violin
7) Bruch 3
8) Khachaturian violin
9) Prokofiev 2
10) Haynd cello 1

(my order might change every vote, I just think up my new list without consulting my previous one)


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Haydn Cello 2 in D
2. Schumann Cello
3. Brahms Double
4. Prokofiev Violin 1
5. Bartok Violin 2

1. Shostakovich Cello 1 in E flat
2. Haydn Cello 1 in C
3. Lalo Cello
4. Barber Cello
5. Gubaidulina Offertorium
6. Walton Viola
7. Boccherini Cello 9 in B flat
8. Bloch Schelomo
9. Shostakovich Violin 1
10. Schnittke Cello 2


----------



## dmg

1. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
2. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
3. Brahms - Double Concerto
4. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
5. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto

Next 10:

Dvořák - Violin Concerto
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1
Saint-Saëns - Introduction et rondo capriccioso
Sarasate - Carmen Fantasy
Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
Glazunov - Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococco Theme
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
Saint-Saëns - Havanaise
Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1


----------



## pjang23

1. Tchaikovsky
2. Brahms
3. Mozart Sinfonia
4. Bach 1
5. Schumann

1. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
2. Saint-Saens Violin Concerto No.3
3. Miaskovsky Cello Concerto
4. Korngold Violin Concerto
5. Saint-Saens Cello Concerto No.1
6. Dvorak Violin Concerto
7. Wieniawski Violin Concerto No.2
8. Mozart Violin Concerto No.4
9. Shostakovich Violin Concerto No.1
10. Barber Violin Concerto


----------



## Weston

1. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
2. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
3. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
4. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)
5. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)

After much deliberation I think I've settled on these for now.  This is already getting harder.

1. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1 in Eb, Op. 107 
2. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
3. Lalo - Cello Concerto in D minor
4. Saint-Saens - Cello Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 119 
5. Saint-Saens - Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor
6. Bach, CPE - Cello Concerto in A 
7. Berwald - Violin Concerto in C# minor, Op. 2
8. Korngold Violin Concerto
9. Prokofiev - Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 58 / Symphony Concerto, Op. 125
10. Kabalevsky - Cello Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 49

I hope all those links are going where I intended.


----------



## tdc

1. Bach 1
2. Bartok 2
3. Mozart 5
4. Bach 2
5. Brahms

1. Mozart VC 4
2. Bartok Viola
3. Ravel Tzigane
4. Shostakovich VC 1
5. Glass VC 
6. Szymanowski VC 1
7. Prokofiev VC 2
8. Bartok VC 1
9. Stravinsky VC
10. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending


----------



## Aramis

To current nominations: 

1. Paganini No. 1
2. Szymanowski No. 1 
-


----------



## Delicious Manager

My new top 5:

1. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
2. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
3. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
4. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
5. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)

And my next 10:

1. Myaskovsky - Cello Concerto
2. Frankel - Viola Concerto
3. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No 1
4. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No 1
5. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No 2
6. Walton - Viola Concerto
7. Gubaidulina - Offertorium (Violin Concerto)
8. Bridge - Oration (a cello concerto)
9. Mozart - Violin Concerto No 3
10. Barber - Violin Concerto


----------



## TresPicos

1. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
2. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
3. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
4. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
5. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2

Nominations:

1. Dutilleux - Sur le meme accord
2. L-E Larsson - Viola concertino
3. Bartok - Viola
4. Walton - Viola
5. Bacewicz - Violin 4
6. Bacewicz - Violin 1
7. Nystroem - Viola
8. Gubaidulina - Viola
9. L-E Larsson - Violin concertino
10. Dutilleux - L'arbre des songes


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
-2 Bartok - Violin Concerto No.2
-3 Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No.1
-4 Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
-5 Mozart - Violin Concerto No.5

Next 10

-1 Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No.1
-2 Haydn - Cello Concerto No.1
-3 Mozart - Violin Concerto No.3
-4 Saariaho - Graal Theatre (violin Concerto)
-5 Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No.2
-6 Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole 
-7 Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
-8 Barber - Violin Concerto
-9 Lutoslawski - Chain 2
10 Glazunov - Violin Concerto


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Schumann Cello Concerto
2. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante
3. Bartók Violin Concerto No. 2
4. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
5. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 2

Next 10:

1. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
2. Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2
3. Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations
4. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 1
5. Ligeti Violin Concerto
6. Barber Violin Concerto
7. Shostakovich Cello Concerto No. 1
8. Ligeti Cello Concerto
9. Bartók Violin Concerto No. 1
10. Beethoven Romance for violin & orchestra No. 1


----------



## Ravellian

1. Tchaikovsky VC
2. Brahms Double
3. Bach VC 1 (just played this with somebody yesterday)
4. Schumann CC
5. Mozart VC 5

New top ten:
1. Elgar Violin Concerto
2. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
3. Shostakovich Cello Concerto 1
4. Saint-Saens Violin Concerto 3
5. Barber Violin Concerto
6. Ravel Tzigane
7. Saint-Saens Cello Concerto 1
8. Tchaikovsky Variations on a Rococo Theme
9. Dvorak Violin Concerto
10. Vivaldi Violin Concerto in A minor Op. 3/6


----------



## Webernite

Ravellian said:


> 3. Bach VC 1 (just played this with somebody yesterday)


How do you mean? Did you provide piano accompaniment?


----------



## Ravellian

Webernite said:


> How do you mean? Did you provide piano accompaniment?


Yes, that's what I meant, I played the orchestra reduction. I'm one of the resident accompanists at my university, and there are lots of juries and recitals around this time of year, so I'm very busy!


----------



## Pieck

Ravellian said:


> Yes, that's what I meant, I played the orchestra reduction. I'm one of the resident accompanists at my university, and there are lots of juries and recitals around this time of year, so I'm very busy!


I played it on guitar (I used to play guitar (bass) now recorder) to myself, it is just so beautiful. I bet you had good time.


----------



## Ravellian

Yes, it's fun (and I get paid). I'm also playing the 1st movements of the Barber and Saint-Saens 3rd violin concerti today for another student. She has a really difficult time with the Saint-Saens, though (as every violinist I've worked with does), those runs are killer and the orchestra part provides little support.


----------



## Trout

The fourth round is over and we now have our top 15:

*1. Brahms - Violin Concerto
2. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
3. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
4. Bach - Double Violin Concerto
5. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
6. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
7. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
8. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
9. Berg - Violin Concerto
10. Elgar - Cello Concerto
11. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
12. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
13. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
14. Brahms - Double Concerto
15. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2*

Here's the new list of nominations, with the new entries:
*16. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
18. Schumann - Cello Concerto
19. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)
20. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
21. Barber - Violin Concerto
22. Dvořák - Violin Concerto
23. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
24. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
25. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1*

Same format as before. From these 10 pieces, list your top 5 of these 10 in order and also nominate 10 new string concerti. It might be harder to list 10 new ones, the farther we get into this list, so just list as many as you can. For more ideas you can look at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_violin_and_orchestra for violin and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_cello_and_orchestra for cello. The viola and the stringed-bass aren't as commonly featured.

Pieces that just missed out:
*Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1 (6/18)
Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole (6/18)
Glazunov - Violin Concerto (5/18)
Korngold - Violin Concerto (5/18)
Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 4 (5/18)
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1 (5/18)
Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3 (5/18)
Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1 (5/18)
Schumann - Violin Concerto (5/18)*

Remember, works for violin/viola/cello/bass and orchestra are eligible. The wikipedia links provide a good list of those pieces.

Let the fifth round begin! I'm glad that there are still quite a few participants in this project.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

1. Prokofiev 2 VC
2. Barber VC
3. Dvorak VC
4. Shostakovich VC 1
5. Schumann Cello Concerto

Other 10 (4 ):

1. Glazunov 
2. Korngold
3. Saint-Saens Cello Concerto 1
4. Lalo Symphony Espagnol

Sorry, all I can come up with again.


----------



## Webernite

1. Prokofiev 
2. Bach 2
3. Schumann
4. Haydn
5. Mozart 

1. Mozart Violin Concerto No. 3
2. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
3. Schumann Violin Concerto
4. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto
5. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 1
6. Mozart Violin Concerto No. 4
7. Paganini Violin Concerto No.1
8. Glazunov Violin Concerto
9. Richard Strauss Violin Concerto
10. Elgar Violin Concerto


----------



## Pieck

Dvorak is nominated already


----------



## Air

1. Schumann: Cello Concerto
2. Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)
3. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 2
4. Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
5. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 2

1. Walton: Viola Concerto
2. Glazunov: Violin Concerto
3. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto No. 1 (Offertorium)
4. Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
5. Korngold: Violin Concerto
6. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
7. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto (cello)
8. Schumann: Violin Concerto
9. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
10. Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Haydn Cello 2
2. Shostakovich Cello 1
3. Schumann Cello
4. Shostakovch Violin 1
5. Prokofiev Violin 2

1. Haydn Cello 1 in C
2. Lalo Cello
3. Barber Cello
4. Gubaidulina Offertorium
5. Walton Viola
6. Boccherini Cello 9 in B flat
7. Bloch Schelomo
8. Schnittke Cello 1
9. Linde Cello (I couldn't find it on YouTube, but you can listen to samples from Amazon here)
10. Dittersdorf Double Bass 2 in E


----------



## mmsbls

1. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante
2. Bach No. 2 BWV 1042
3. Bach No. 1 BWV 1041
4. Barber Violin
5. Dvorak violin

New Nominations:

1. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
2. Paganini No. 1
3. Mozart 4
4. Bruch Scottish Fantasy
5. Schumann Violin
6. Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations
7. Bruch Kol Nidrei
8. Walton violin
9. Saint-Saens Introduction and Rondo Caprissio
10. Goldmark violin


----------



## dmg

Dvořák - Violin Concerto
Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2

Next 10:

Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1
Saint-Saëns - Introduction et rondo capriccioso
Sarasate - Carmen Fantasy
Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
Glazunov - Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococco Theme
Saint-Saëns - Havanaise
Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
Bottesini - Double Bass Concerto No. 2
Chausson - Poème


----------



## Llyranor

1) Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
2) Barber - Violin Concerto
3) Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
4) Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
5) Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)
-----
1) St-Saens violin 3
2) Lalo symphonie espagnole
3) Schumann violin
4) Mozart 4
5) Bruch 3
6) Haynd cello 1
7) St-Saens cello 1
8) Khachaturian violin
9) St-Saens: Intro and Rondo Capriccio
10) Vaughan-Williams: Lark Ascending


----------



## jurianbai

not very much favorite on this round top 5 nomination:

Barber - Violin Concerto
Dvořák - Violin Concerto
Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2

nominations:
1-Paganini Violin Concerto no.1
2-Lalo Symphonie Espagnole Op.21 (and this one also!)
3-Khachaturian Violin Concerto in Dm
4-Korngold Violin Concerto
5-Saint Saens Violin Concerto no.3
6-Lalo Cello Concerto

7-Glazunov Violin Concerto in Am
8-Rozsa Violin Concerto
9-Walton Violin Concerto
10-Goldmark Violin Concerto











drop miaskovsky cello, for Goldmark and walton (since it's nominated...), my favorite.


----------



## Ravellian

1. Shostakovich CC 1
2. Barber VC
3. Bach VC 1
4. Prokofiev VC 2
5. Schumann CC

1. Elgar Violin Concerto
2. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
3. Saint-Saens Violin Concerto 3
4. Ravel Tzigane
5. Saint-Saens Cello Concerto 1
6. Tchaikovsky Variations on a Rococo Theme
7. Adams Violin Concerto
8. Vivaldi Violin Concerto in A minor Op. 3/6
9. Paganini Violin Concerto 1 
10. Saint-Saens Intro and Rondo Capriccio


----------



## pjang23

1. Mozart Sinfonia
2. Bach 1
3. Barber
4. Shostakovich VC No.1
5. Schumann


1. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
2. Saint-Saens Violin Concerto No.3
3. Miaskovsky Cello Concerto
4. Korngold Violin Concerto
5. Saint-Saens Cello Concerto No.1
6. Wieniawski Violin Concerto No.2
7. Mozart Violin Concerto No.4
8. Mozart Violin Concerto No.3
9. Saint-Saens Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
10. Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
2. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)
3. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
4. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
5. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2

Next 10:

1. Myaskovsky - Cello Concerto
2. *Frankel - Viola Concerto*
3. Walton - Viola Concerto
4. Gubaidulina - Offertorium (Violin Concerto)
5. *Bridge - Oration* (a cello concerto)
6. Mozart - Violin Concerto No 3
7. Britten - Violin Concerto
8. Lalo - Symphonie espagnole
9. *Max d'Ollone - Le ménétrier* (violin concerto)
10. Szymanowski - Violin Concerto No 1


----------



## Art Rock

1. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
2. Barber - Violin concerto
3. Dvořák - Violin Concerto
4. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1
5. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2

1. Moeran - Cello concerto
2. Shostakovich - Violin concerto 2
3. Gubaidulina - Violin concerto (Offertorium)
4. Nystroem - Viola concerto
5. Moeran - Violin concerto
6. Gubaidulina - Viola concerto
7. Reger - Violin concerto 
8. Finzi - Cello concerto
9. Szymanowski - Violin concerto 1
10. Elgar - Violin concerto


----------



## tdc

1. Bach 1
2. Bach 2
3. Shostakovich 1
4. Prokofiev 2
5. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante

1. Mozart Violin 4
2. Bartok Viola
3. Ravel Tzigane
4. Szymanowski Violin 1
5. Glass Violin
6. Walton Violin
7. Gubaidulina Viola
8. Bartok Violin 1
9. Stravinsky Violin
10. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Schumann Cello Concerto
2. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante
3. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 2
4. Barber Violin Concerto
5. Shostakovich Cello Concerto No. 1

Next 10:

1. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
2. Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations
3. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 1
4. Ligeti Violin Concerto
5. Ligeti Cello Concerto
6. Bartók Violin Concerto No. 1
7. Beethoven Romance for Violin & Orchestra No. 1
8. Richard Strauss Violin Concerto
9. Schnittke Cello Concerto No. 1
10. Beethoven Romance for Violin & Orchestra No. 2


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
-2 Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
-3 Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
-4 Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
-5 Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2


Next 10

-1 Haydn - Cello Concerto No.1
-2 Mozart - Violin Concerto No.3
-3 Saariaho - Graal Theatre (violin Concerto)
-4 Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole 
-5 Lutoslawski - Chain 2
-6 Glazunov - Violin Concerto 
-7 Mozart - Violin Concerto No.4
-8 Chen Gang & He Zhanhao - The Butterfly Lovers Concerto
-9 Korngold - Violin Concerto
10 Corigliano - Red Violin Concerto


----------



## TresPicos

1. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
2. Barber - Violin Concerto
3. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
4. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
5. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)

Nominations:

1. Dutilleux - Sur le meme accord
2. L-E Larsson - Viola concertino
3. Bartok - Viola
4. Walton - Viola
5. Bacewicz - Violin 4
6. Bacewicz - Violin 1
7. Nystroem - Viola
8. Gubaidulina - Viola
9. L-E Larsson - Violin concertino
10. Dutilleux - L'arbre des songes


----------



## Pieck

Bach1
Dvorak
Bach2
Schumann
Mozart

The other 10 I'll write down tomorrow (tired...)


----------



## Weston

Trying hard to listen to many of the nominations, but I'm sticking with a lot of my previous ones.

1. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1 in Eb, Op. 107 
2. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
3. Bach - BWV 1041 Concerto for Violin in A minor 
4. Bach - BWV 1042 Concerto for violin in E 
5. Barber - Violin Concerto, Op. 14

1. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
2. Christian Sinding - Suite for Violin and orchestra in A minor, Op. 10 Who needs Paganini?  
3. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
4. Saint-Saens - Cello Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 119
5. Dvorak - Romance for violin and orchestra, Op. 11
6. Saint-Saens - Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor
7. Holst - Invocation for Cello and Orchestra. Op. 19
8. Berwald - Violin Concerto in C# minor, Op. 2
9. Korngold Violin Concerto
10. Bach, CPE - Cello Concerto in A

I switched from the Lalo Cello Concerto to the Symphonie Espagnole as they are almost identical in mood at least at the beginning. Both are epic, but more people are nominating the latter. The Holst piece is something I just found in my collection, but wow! Holst rarely fails to deliver. The Christian Sinding is also new for me. Talk about being a show off! The Korngold would have rated higher, but he embraces that 1940's movie reel quality (well duh!) I find a little off putting.


----------



## Pieck

1.Bruch Konzerstucke for V and orchestra
2.Bach 1056
3.CPE Bach CC 1
4.Vivaldi Lestro Armonico
5.Vieuxtemps 5
6.Bruch Scottish Fantasy
7.Bruch Kol Nidrei
8.Saint Saens CC 1
9.Schumann VC 
10.Bach 1052


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> 2.Bach 1056
> 10.Bach 1052


Which numbering system are you using, and could you post links to the Bach pieces you are referring to? (If you are using the BWV system those two pieces are harpsichord concertos.)


----------



## Webernite

Pieck's probably thinking of BWV 1056R and 1052R, where "R" stands for "Reconstruction" of the original versions for violin (the harpsichord concertos are transcriptions). I think you need to decide whether reconstructions made by musicologists can be included or not.


----------



## tdc

Webernite said:


> Pieck's probably thinking of BWV 1056R and 1052R, where "R" stands for "Reconstruction" of the original versions for violin (the harpsichord concertos are transcriptions). I think you need to decide whether reconstructions made by musicologists can be included or not.


Ok, I'm a bit confused by this, you seem to be saying that both the violin and harpsichord concertos are modified and/or reconstructed versions from the originals - what was this music for originally?

Also - its up to Trout to decide, not myself.


----------



## tdc

Well it looks like BWV 1052 and 1056 are both in fact harpsichord concertos, but _thought_ to be transcriptions from earlier concertos written for other 'melodic instruments', however in most cases only the scores for the harpsichord concerto versions survive.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harpsichord_concertos_(J._S._Bach)

In my opinion these pieces don't qualify as violin concertos, but as I said, its not my call.


----------



## Webernite

Basically, nearly all of Bach's harpsichord concertos were originally concertos for other instruments (violin, oboe, etc.). Bach later transcribed them for harpsichord. However, in most cases, the original version is now lost, and only the harpsichord version survives. Recently, scholars have tried to work backwards and recreate the original versions. This is what Pieck is referring to.

So for example, this is BWV 1052 in its harpsichord version, and this is a reconstruction of the lost violin original, composed by scholars.


----------



## Trout

As long as its clear that they are 1052r and 1056r, then they are eligible for nomination.


----------



## Weston

I thought about the BWV 1052 and 1056, but thought better of it, deciding the better known versions should be the guide as I did in the piano version of Beethoven's violin concerto in the keyboard thread. Come to think of it, I'm shying away from baroque because it's kind of apples vs. oranges to me. Otherwise I have about 6 thousand Telemann, Corelli, and Vivaldi pieces I'd have to consider too. I'm just going with a few representative pieces for myself. Not trying to sway anyone however.


----------



## Trout

The fifth round is over and we now have our top 20:

*1. Brahms - Violin Concerto
2. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
3. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
4. Bach - Double Violin Concerto
5. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
6. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
7. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
8. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
9. Berg - Violin Concerto
10. Elgar - Cello Concerto
11. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
12. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
13. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
14. Brahms - Double Concerto
15. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
16. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
18. Barber - Violin Concerto
19. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
20. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)*

Here's the new list of nominations, with the new entries:
*21. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
22. Schumann - Cello Concerto
23. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
24. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
25. Dvořák - Violin Concerto
26. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
27. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
28. Glazunov - Violin Concerto
29. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
30. Korngold - Violin Concerto
31. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 4*

As you can see, there are 11 pieces to choose from. Out of the 5 new nominations, there was a four-way tie for the last 3 spots, so I decided just to include all of them. However, only 4 pieces will be added at the end of the round (unless there is another tie).

Same format as before. From these 11 pieces, list your top 5 of these 10 in order and also nominate 10 new string concerti. It might be harder to list 10 new ones, the farther we get into this list, so just list as many as you can. For more ideas you can look at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_violin_and_orchestra for violin and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_cello_and_orchestra for cello. The viola and the stringed-bass aren't as commonly featured.

Pieces that just missed out:
*Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3 (5/17)
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1 (5/17)
Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3 (5/17)
Schumann - Violin Concerto (5/17)
Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme (5/17)*

Remember, works for violin/viola/cello/bass and orchestra are eligible, such as The Lark Ascending. The wikipedia links provide a good list of those pieces.

Now, let the sixth round begin!


----------



## Air

1. Schumann: Cello Concerto
2. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
3. Glazunov: Violin Concerto
4. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1
5. Korngold: Violin Concerto

1. Walton: Viola Concerto
2. Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
3. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto No. 1 (Offertorium)
4. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - Rostropovich with Richter conducting at 1952 world premiere 
5. Schumann: Violin Concerto
6. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
7. Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3
8. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
9. Telemann: Viola Concerto
10. Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 9


----------



## mmsbls

1. Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
2. Mozart 4
3. Dvorak violin
4. Haydn Cello 2
5. Haydn Cello 1

New Nominations:

1. Paganini No. 1
2. Bruch Scottish Fantasy
3. Schumann Violin
4. Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations
5. Bruch Kol Nidrei
6. Walton violin
7. Saint-Saens Introduction and Rondo Capriccio
8. Goldmark violin
9. Ewazen violin
10. Bowen viola


----------



## Webernite

1. Prokofiev 
2. Haydn 2
3. Schumann
4. Haydn 1
5. Mozart

1. Mozart Violin Concerto No. 3
2. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
3. Schumann Violin Concerto
4. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto
5. Paganini Violin Concerto No.1
6. Richard Strauss Violin Concerto
7. Elgar Violin Concerto
8. Bach BWV 1052R
9. Ligeti Violin Concerto
10. Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations


----------



## pjang23

1. Lalo
2. Schumann
3. Saint-Saens
4. Korngold
5. Mozart


1. Schumann Violin Concerto
2. Saint-Saens Violin Concerto No.3
3. Miaskovsky Cello Concerto
4. Wieniawski Violin Concerto No.2
5. Mozart Violin Concerto No.3
6. Saint-Saens Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
7. Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations
8. Chen and He "Butterfly Lovers" Concerto


----------



## tdc

1. Mozart 
2. Prokofiev
3. Schumann
4. Glazunov
5. Haydn 1

1. Bartok Viola
2. Ravel Tzigane
3. Szymanowski Violin 1
4. Vaughan Williams The Lark Ascending
5. Walton Violin
6. Gubaidulina Viola
7. Walton Viola
8. Glass Violin
9. Prokofiev symphony concerto
10. Mozart Violin 3


----------



## Llyranor

1) Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 4
2) Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
3) Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
4) Dvořák - Violin Concerto
5) Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
------
1) St-Saens violin 3
2) Schumann violin
3) Bruch violin 3
4) Khachaturian violin
5) St-Saens Intro & Rondo Capriccioso
6) Bruch Scottish Fantasy
7) Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
8) Bruch violin 2
9) Paganini 4
10) Mozart 3


----------



## Trout

Llyranor said:


> 1) Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 4
> 2) Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
> 3) Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
> 4) Dvořák - Violin Concerto
> 5) Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
> ------
> 1) St-Saens violin 3
> 2) Schumann violin
> 3) Bruch violin 3
> 4) Khachaturian violin
> 5) St-Saens Intro & Rondo Capriccioso
> 6) Bruch Scottish Fantasy
> 7) Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
> 8) Bruch violin 2
> 9) Paganini 4
> 10) Mozart 3


Are there four Paganini violin concertos?


----------



## Llyranor

6!

The complete cycle I own is performed by Salvatore Accardo .


----------



## Conor71

1. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
2. Schumann: Cello Concerto
3. Korngold: Violin Concerto
4. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
5. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1

Next 10:

1. Lalo: Cello Concerto
2. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto
3. Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3
4. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
5. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 5
6. Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations
7. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
8. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 1
9. Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3
10. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto


----------



## Art Rock

1. Dvořák - Violin Concerto
2. Korngold - Violin Concerto
3. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
4. Schumann - Cello Concerto
5. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole


1. Moeran - Cello concerto
2. Shostakovich - Violin concerto 2
3. Gubaidulina - Violin concerto (Offertorium)
4. Nystroem - Viola concerto
5. Moeran - Violin concerto
6. Gubaidulina - Viola concerto
7. Reger - Violin concerto 
8. Finzi - Cello concerto
9. Szymanowski - Violin concerto 1
10. Elgar - Violin concerto


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Shostakovich Cello 1
2. Haydn Cello 2
3. Schumann Cello
4. Haydn Cello 1
5. Saint-Saens Cello 1

1. Lalo Cello
2. Barber Cello
3. Gubaidulina Offertorium
4. Walton Viola
5. Boccherini Cello 9 in B flat
6. Bloch Schelomo
7. Schnittke Cello 1
8. Linde Cello
9. Bartok Viola
10. Dittersdorf Double Bass 2 in E


----------



## dmg

Dvořák - Violin Concerto
Glazunov - Violin Concerto
Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2

Next 10:

1. Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1
2. Saint-Saëns - Introduction et rondo capriccioso
3. Sarasate - Carmen Fantasy
4. Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
5. Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococco Theme
6. Saint-Saëns - Havanaise
7. Bottesini - Double Bass Concerto No. 2
8. Chausson - Poème
9. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 1
10. Corigliano - Violin Concerto "Red Violin"


----------



## jurianbai

I missed a round due to vacation!

nominations:
Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
Glazunov - Violin Concerto
Korngold - Violin Concerto
Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 4
Dvorak - Violin Concerto

new:
1.Paganini Violin Concerto no.1
2.Lalo Cello Concerto
3.Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
4.Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 5
5.Walton violin concerto
6.Miaskovsky Cello Concerto
7.Chen and He "Butterfly Lover" Violin Concerto
8.Rozsa Violin Concerto
9.Khachaturian violin
10. Goldmark Violin Concerto

But some of lesser known Paganini's are orchestrated by other composer, I like no.4 also with the intro also popularize by Yngwie malmsteen.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Schumann Cello Concerto
2. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 2
3. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
4. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
5. Shostakovich Cello Concerto No. 1

Next 10:

1. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
2. Tchaikovsky Variations on a Rococo Theme
3. Ligeti Violin Concerto
4. Ligeti Cello Concerto
5. Bartók Violin Concerto No. 1
6. Beethoven Romance for Violin & Orchestra No. 1
7. Richard Strauss Violin Concerto
8. Schnittke Cello Concerto No. 1
9. Beethoven Romance for Violin & Orchestra No. 2
10. Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1


----------



## TresPicos

1. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
2. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
3. Korngold - Violin Concerto
4. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
5. Glazunov - Violin Concerto

Nominations:

1. Dutilleux - Sur le meme accord
2. L-E Larsson - Viola concertino
3. Bartok - Viola
4. Walton - Viola
5. Bacewicz - Violin 4
6. Bacewicz - Violin 1
7. Nystroem - Viola
8. Gubaidulina - Viola
9. L-E Larsson - Violin concertino
10. Dutilleux - L'arbre des songes


----------



## Weston

1. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
2. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
3. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
4. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
5. Korngold - Violin Concerto


1. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
2. Christian Sinding - Suite for Violin and orchestra in A minor, Op. 10 
3. Saint-Saens - Cello Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 119 
4. Dvorak - Romance for violin and orchestra, Op. 11
5. Tchaikovsky - Rococo Variations for Cello and Orchestra 
6. Beethoven - Romance No. 2 in F Major (Op. 50)
7. Berwald - Violin Concerto in C# minor, Op. 2
8. Holst - Invocation for Cello and Orchestra. Op. 19
9. Prokofiev - Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 58 / Symphony Concerto, Op. 125
10. Bridge - Oration

I've set the CPE Bach aside for the time being and replaced it with Tchaikovsky's Rococo Variations. they were very close in my list and the latter stands a better chance this round than the Bach.


----------



## Trout

Weston said:


> 1. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
> 2. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
> 3. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
> 4. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
> 5. Korngold - Violin Concerto
> 
> 1. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
> 2. Christian Sinding - Suite for Violin and orchestra in A minor, Op. 10
> 3. Saint-Saens - Cello Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 119
> 4. Dvorak - Romance for violin and orchestra, Op. 11
> 5. Tchaikovsky - Rococo Variations for Cello and Orchestra
> 6. Beethoven - Romance No. 2 in F Major (Op. 50)
> 7. Berwald - Violin Concerto in C# minor, Op. 2
> 8. Holst - Invocation for Cello and Orchestra. Op. 19
> 9. Korngold Violin Concerto
> 10.Prokofiev - Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 58 / Symphony Concerto, Op. 125
> 
> I've set the CPE Bach aside for the time being and replaced it with Tchaikovsky's Rococo Variations. they were very close in my list and the latter stands a better chance this round than the Bach.


I believe you have Korngold listed twice.


----------



## Weston

Sorry about that. I forgot to color code it as nominated in my spreadsheet. I will edit the post.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
-2 Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
-3 Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 4
-4 Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
-5 Glazunov - Violin Concerto


Next 10

-1 Mozart - Violin Concerto No.3
-2 Saariaho - Graal Theatre (violin Concerto)
-3 Lutoslawski - Chain 2
-4 Chen Gang & He Zhanhao - The Butterfly Lovers Concerto
-5 Corigliano - Red Violin Concerto 
-6 Boccherini - Cello Concerto No.9
-7 Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
-8 Sarasate - Carmen Fantasy
-9 Saariaho - Notes on Light for Cello and Orchestra
10 Atterberg - Violin Concerto


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

YAYAYAY!

1. Glazunov - Violin Concerto. I heard this recording on the radio, and I think it was the best I ever heard, especially with the slow section: 



2. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
3. Dvořák - Violin Concerto
4. Korngold - Violin Concerto
5. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1

Others:
1. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
2. Schumann - Cello Concerto
3. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
4. Tchaikovsky - Rococo Themes for Cello & Orchestra
5. Tchaikovsky - Souvenir d'un Lieu Cher for Violin & Orchestra (if that's allowed here?)
6. Glazunov - Cello Concerto (if I may be so bold, can't give a recording though  )


----------



## Trout

There is a five-way tie for fifth, as of right now. So, better get your votes in now if you haven't already to break this tie.


----------



## Trout

Huilunsoittaja said:


> YAYAYAY!
> 
> 1. Glazunov - Violin Concerto. I heard this recording on the radio, and I think it was the best I ever heard, especially with the slow section:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
> 3. Dvořák - Violin Concerto
> 4. Korngold - Violin Concerto
> 5. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
> 
> Others:
> 1. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
> 2. Schumann - Cello Concerto
> 3. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
> 4. Tchaikovsky - Rococo Themes for Cello & Orchestra
> 5. Tchaikovsky - Souvenir d'un Lieu Cher for Violin & Orchestra (if that's allowed here?)
> 6. Glazunov - Cello Concerto (if I may be so bold, can't give a recording though  )


The first three on your 'others' list are three of the 11 nominated works.


----------



## Pieck

1. Dvorak
2. Schumann
3. Prokofiev
4. Saint Saens
5. Mozart


----------



## Pieck

1.Bruch Konzerstucke for V and orchestra
2.Bach 1056
3.CPE Bach CC 1
4.Vivaldi Lestro Armonico
5.Vieuxtemps 5
6.Bruch Scottish Fantasy
7.Bruch Kol Nidrei
8.Schumann VC 
9.Bach 1052
10.Elgar VC


----------



## Trout

The sixth round is over and we now have our top 25:
*1. Brahms - Violin Concerto
2. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
3. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
4. Bach - Double Violin Concerto
5. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
6. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
7. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
8. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
9. Berg - Violin Concerto
10. Elgar - Cello Concerto
11. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
12. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
13. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
14. Brahms - Double Concerto
15. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
16. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
18. Barber - Violin Concerto
19. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
20. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)
21. Schumann - Cello Concerto
22. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
23. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
24. Dvořák - Violin Concerto
25. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 4
*
Here's the new list of nominations, with the new entries:
*26. Korngold - Violin Concerto
27. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
28. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
29. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
30. Glazunov - Violin Concerto
31. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
32. Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme
33. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3
34. Schumann - Violin Concerto
35. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending*

Same format as before. From these 11 pieces, list your top 5 of these 10 in order and also nominate 10 new string concerti. It might be harder to list 10 new ones, the farther we get into this list, so just list as many as you can. For more ideas you can look at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_violin_and_orchestra for violin and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_cello_and_orchestra for cello. The viola and the stringed-bass aren't as commonly featured.

Pieces that just missed out:
*Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1 (5/15)
Prokofiev - Symphony-Concerto (5/15)
Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3 (5/15)
Ligeti - Violin Concerto (4/15)
Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso (4/15)
Walton - Viola Concerto (4/15)
*

We're past the halfway mark as we enter round number 7.


----------



## Air

1. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1
2. Glazunov: Violin Concerto
3. Korngold: Violin Concerto
4. Schumann: Violin Concerto
5. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending

1. Walton: Viola Concerto
2. Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
3. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto No. 1 (Offertorium)
4. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - Rostropovich with Richter conducting at 1952 world premiere 
5. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
6. Telemann: Viola Concerto
7. Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 9
8. Chausson: Poeme
9. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3
10. Bloch: Schelomo


----------



## dmg

Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococco Theme
Glazunov - Violin Concerto
Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2

Next:

1. Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1
2. Saint-Saëns - Introduction et rondo capriccioso
3. Sarasate - Carmen Fantasy
4. Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
5. Saint-Saëns - Havanaise
6. Bottesini - Double Bass Concerto No. 2
7. Chausson - Poème
8. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 1
9. Corigliano - Violin Concerto "Red Violin"
10. Dvořák - Romance for Violin and Orchestra


----------



## mmsbls

1. Schumann Violin
2. Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations
3. Haydn Cello 2
4. Korngold violin
5. Mozart 3

New Nominations:

1. Paganini No. 1
2. Bruch Scottish Fantasy
3. Bruch Kol Nidrei
4. Walton violin
5. Saint-Saens Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
6. Goldmark violin
7. Ewazen violin
8. Bowen viola
9. Wieniawski Legende
10. Chausson Poeme


----------



## pjang23

1. Haydn
2. Saint-Saens
3. Korngold
4. Mozart
5. Tchaikovsky

1. Chen and He "Butterfly Lovers" Concerto
2. Saint-Saens Violin Concerto No.3
3. Miaskovsky Cello Concerto
4. Wieniawski Violin Concerto No.2
5. Saint-Saens Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
6. Sarasate Carmen Fantasy
7. Dvořák - Romance for Violin and Orchestra


----------



## jurianbai

Korngold - Violin Concerto
Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
Glazunov - Violin Concerto
Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
Shostakovich Cello Concerto No.1

New:
1.Paganini No.1
2.Rozsa Violin Concerto
3.Chen & He Butterfly Lover
4.Jeno Hubay Violin concerto no.4
5.Miaskovsky Cello concerto
6.Walton Violin Concerto
7.Goldmark Violin Concerto
8.Vieuxtemps Violin Concerto no.5
9.Khachaturian Violin Concerto
10. Kabalevsky Violin Concerto in C


----------



## tdc

1. Prokofiev 2
2. Vaughan Williams
3. Mozart 3
4. Glazunov
5. Haydn 2


1. Bartok Viola
2. Ravel Tzigane
3. Szymanowski Violin 1
4. Bartok Violin 1
5. Walton Violin
6. Gubaidulina Viola
7. Walton Viola
8. Glass Violin
9. Prokofiev symphony concerto
10. Schoenberg Violin


----------



## Webernite

1. Mozart
2. Haydn
3. Schumann
4. Tchaikovsky
5. Shostakovich 

1. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
2. Prokofiev Symphony-Concerto
3. Paganini Violin Concerto 1
4. Richard Strauss Violin Concerto
5. Elgar Violin Concerto
6. Bach BWV 1052R
7. Ligeti Violin Concerto
8. Bartok Violin Concerto
9. Beethoven Romance for Violin & Orchestra 1
10. Beethoven Romance for Violin & Orchestra 2


----------



## TresPicos

1. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1
2. Glazunov: Violin Concerto
3. Korngold: Violin Concerto
4. Schumann: Violin Concerto
5. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending

1. Dutilleux - Sur le meme accord
2. L-E Larsson - Viola concertino
3. Bartok - Viola
4. Walton - Viola
5. Bacewicz - Violin 4
6. Bacewicz - Violin 1
7. Nystroem - Viola
8. Gubaidulina - Viola
9. L-E Larsson - Violin concertino
10. Dutilleux - L'arbre des songes


----------



## Delicious Manager

My votes:

1. Mozart - Violin Concerto No 3
2. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No 2
3. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No 1
4. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
5. Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme

Next 10:

1. Myaskovsky - Cello Concerto
2. Frankel - Viola Concerto
3. Walton - Viola Concerto
4. Gubaidulina - Offertorium (Violin Concerto)
5. Bridge - Oration (a cello concerto)
6. Britten - Violin Concerto
7. Lalo - Symphonie espagnole
8. Max d'Ollone - Le ménétrier (violin concerto)
9. Szymanowski - Violin Concerto No 1
10. Lutosławski - Cello Concerto


----------



## mmsbls

Delicious Manager said:


> Next 10:
> 
> 1. Myaskovsky - Cello Concerto
> 2. Frankel - Viola Concerto
> 3. Walton - Viola Concerto
> 4. Gubaidulina - Offertorium (Violin Concerto)
> 5. Bridge - Oration (a cello concerto)
> 6. Britten - Violin Concerto
> 7. Lalo - Symphonie espagnole
> 8. Max d'Ollone - Le ménétrier (violin concerto)
> 9. Szymanowski - Violin Concerto No 1
> 10. Lutosławski - Cello Concerto


Lalo is already in (No. 22).


----------



## Delicious Manager

mmsbls said:


> Lalo is already in (No. 22).


Silly, silly me!

Revised 'next 10':

1. Myaskovsky - Cello Concerto
2. Frankel - Viola Concerto
3. Walton - Viola Concerto
4. Gubaidulina - Offertorium (Violin Concerto)
5. Bridge - Oration (a cello concerto)
6. Britten - Violin Concerto
7. Max d'Ollone - Le ménétrier (violin concerto)
8. Szymanowski - Violin Concerto No 1
9. Lutosławski - Cello Concerto
10. Walton - Violin Concerto


----------



## Weston

I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed. You folks, go on ahead. I need to scale back. Manyy thanks to Trout for the great list so far and for refereeing.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Haydn Cello Concerto No. 2
2. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
3. Shostakovich Cello Concerto No. 1
4. Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme
5. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1

Next 10:

1. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
2. Ligeti Violin Concerto
3. Ligeti Cello Concerto
4. Bartók Violin Concerto No. 1
5. Beethoven Romance for Violin & Orchestra No. 1
6. Richard Strauss Violin Concerto
7. Schnittke Cello Concerto No. 1
8. Beethoven Romance for Violin & Orchestra No. 2
9. Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1
10. Sibelius - Two Serenades for Violin and Orchestra


----------



## Trout

Only 10 voters this round? At this rate, I don't know if that is enough to continue this project.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Trout said:


> The first three on your 'others' list are three of the 11 nominated works.


I thought we were still allowed to nominate them for the next round, even if they don't make the list yet. Fine, won't do it again.

1. Glazunov VC
2. Korngold VC
3. Saint-Saens Cello Concerto no. 1
4. Prokofiev VC no. 2
5. Tchaikovsky Rococo Theme

Others:
1. Chausson Poem
2. Tchaikovsky Souvenir d'un Lieu Cher for Violin & Orchestra
3. Saint-Saens Introduction and Rondo for Violin and Orchestra
4. Prokofiev Symphony Concerto
5. Glazunov Cello Concerto 

All I can do.

I'm guessing it's turning into solo works/suites for Violin/Cello now.


----------



## Trout

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I thought we were still allowed to nominate them for the next round, even if they don't make the list yet. Fine, won't do it again.


They already get a spot in the next round, if they don't make the list.


----------



## dmg

I can vote again if you'd like. :tiphat:


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3
-2 Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
-3 Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
-4 Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
-5 Glazunov - Violin Concerto


Next 10

-1 Saariaho - Graal Theatre (violin Concerto)
-2 Lutoslawski - Chain 2
-3 Chen Gang & He Zhanhao - The Butterfly Lovers Concerto
-4 Corigliano - Red Violin Concerto 
-5 Boccherini - Cello Concerto No.9
-6 Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
-7 Sarasate - Carmen Fantasy
-8 Saariaho - Notes on Light for Cello and Orchestra
-9 Atterberg - Violin Concerto 
10 Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso


----------



## Conor71

1. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
2. Korngold: Violin Concerto
3. Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto No. 1
4. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
5. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 2

Next nominations:

1. Beethoven: Violin Romance No. 2
2. Bruch: Kol Nidrei
3. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
4. Lalo: Cello Concerto
5. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 5
6. Beethoven: Violin Romance No. 1
7. Prokofiev: Symphony Concerto
8. Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3
9. Saint-Saens: Introduction & Rondo Capriccioso
10. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 2


----------



## Llyranor

1) Schumann - Violin Concerto
2) Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
3) Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
4) Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
5) Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3
-----------------------
1) Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
2) Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
3) Bruch violin 3
4) Bruch Scottish Fantasy
5) Khachaturian violin
6) Elgar violin
7) Bruch violin 2
8) Paganini 4
9) Hubay violin 3
10) Paganini 1


----------



## Trout

As of right now, there are some ties for positions. I've thought of two possible tie-breakers.

A. Use the data from the previous rounds to break the tie.
B. Ask all of you to pick or order the pieces that are tied to break it.

I'd like to know what your thoughts on the matter are. Doing several tie-breakers, however, could make this project last quite a bit longer than intended.


----------



## mmsbls

I say use the data from previous rounds. That will move things along.


----------



## Trout

The seventh round is over and we now have our top 30:
*1. Brahms - Violin Concerto
2. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
3. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
4. Bach - Double Violin Concerto
5. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
6. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
7. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
8. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
9. Berg - Violin Concerto
10. Elgar - Cello Concerto
11. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
12. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
13. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
14. Brahms - Double Concerto
15. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
16. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
18. Barber - Violin Concerto
19. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
20. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)
21. Schumann - Cello Concerto
22. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
23. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
24. Dvořák - Violin Concerto
25. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 4
26. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
27. Korngold - Violin Concerto
28. Glazunov - Violin Concerto
29. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
30. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2*

Here's the new list of nominations, with the new entries:
*31. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3
32. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
33. Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme
34. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
35. Schumann - Violin Concerto
36. Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
37. Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1
38. Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
39. Prokofiev - Symphony-Concerto
40. Walton - Viola Concerto*

Same format as before. From these 10 pieces, list your top 5 of these 10 in order and also nominate 10 new string concerti. It might be harder to list 10 new ones, the farther we get into this list, so just list as many as you can. For more ideas you can look at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_violin_and_orchestra for violin and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_cello_and_orchestra for cello. The viola and the stringed-bass aren't as commonly featured.

Pieces that just missed out:
*Ligeti - Violin Concerto (4/14)
Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 1 (4/14)
Walton - Violin Concerto (4/14)*

Thank you to all of the members who are still participating. Round 8


----------



## Air

1. Walton: Viola Concerto
2. Schumann: Violin Concerto
3. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto
4. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
5. Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3

1. Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
2. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto No. 1 (Offertorium)
3. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
4. Telemann: Viola Concerto
5. Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 9
6. Chausson: Poeme
7. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
8. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
9. Bloch: Schelomo
10. Walton: Cello Concerto


----------



## mmsbls

1. Paganini No. 1
2. Schumann Violin
3. Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations
4. Saint-Saens Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
5. Mozart 3

new Nominations:

1. Bruch Scottish Fantasy
2. Bruch Kol Nidrei
3. Walton violin
4. Goldmark violin
5. Ewazen violin
6. Bowen viola
7. Wieniawski Legende
8. Chausson Poeme
9. Wieniawski No. 2
10. Berwald violin


----------



## jurianbai

Paganini no.1
Saint Saens no.3
Vaughan William The Lark ascending
Walton viola
Shostakovich Cello concerto no.1

New:
1.Paganini No.2 La Campanella / Little Bell
2.Rozsa Violin Concerto
3.Chen & He Butterfly Lover
4.Jeno Hubay Violin concerto no.4
5.Miaskovsky Cello concerto
6.Walton Violin Concerto
7.Goldmark Violin Concerto
8.Vieuxtemps Violin Concerto no.5
9.Khachaturian Violin Concerto
10. Kabalevsky Violin Concerto in C


----------



## TresPicos

1. Walton: Viola Concerto
2. Schumann: Violin Concerto
3. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto
4. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
5. Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3

Nominations:

1. Dutilleux - Sur le meme accord
2. L-E Larsson - Viola concertino
3. Bartok - Viola
4. Nystroem - Viola
5. Bacewicz - Violin 4
6. Bacewicz - Violin 1
7. Gubaidulina - Viola
8. Gubaidulina - Violin
9. L-E Larsson - Violin concertino
10. Dutilleux - L'arbre des songes


----------



## tdc

1. Vaughan Williams
2. Walton
3. Prokofiev
4. Mozart
5. Schumann


1. Bartok Viola
2. Ravel Tzigane
3. Szymanowski Violin 1
4. Bartok Violin 1
5. Walton Violin
6. Gubaidulina Viola
7. Glass Violin 
8. Bacewicz Violin 4
9. Corigliano Violin
10. Schoenberg Violin


----------



## dmg

Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1
Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme
Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1

Next:

1. Sarasate - Carmen Fantasy
2. Saint-Saëns - Havanaise
3. Bottesini - Double Bass Concerto No. 2
4. Chausson - Poème
5. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 1
6. Corigliano - Violin Concerto "Red Violin"
7. Dvořák - Romance for Violin and Orchestra
8. Mozart - Rondo for Violin and Orchestra, K. 373
9. Ravel - Tzigane
10. Williams - Elegy for Cello and Orchestra


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Trout said:


> 28. Glazunov - Violin Concerto


My work is finished. 

Good-bye, folks!


----------



## Webernite

1. Mozart
2. Prokofiev
3. Schumann
4. Paganini
5. Shostakovich 

1. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
2. Elgar Violin Concerto
3. Bach BWV 1052R
4. Ligeti Violin Concerto
5. Bartok Violin Concerto 1
6. Beethoven Romance for Violin & Orchestra 1
7. Beethoven Romance for Violin & Orchestra 2
8. Richard Strauss Violin Concerto
9. Paganini Violin Concerto 2
10. Ravel Tzigane


----------



## Conor71

1. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
2. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
3. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto
4. Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations
5. Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3

Next Nominations:

1. Lalo: Cello Concerto
2. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
3. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 5
4. Ligeti: Cello Concerto
5. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 1
6. Beethoven: Violin Romance No. 2
7. Beethoven: Violin Romance No. 1


----------



## pjang23

1. Saint-Saens VC3
2. Mozart 3
3. Tchaikovsky
4. RVW
5. Schumann

1. Chen and He "Butterfly Lovers" Concerto
2. Miaskovsky Cello Concerto
3. Wieniawski Violin Concerto No.2
4. Sarasate Carmen Fantasy
5. Dvořák - Romance for Violin and Orchestra
6. Beethoven Romance No.1
7. Beethoven Romance No.2


----------



## Trout

Only 9 voters? I don't know if we could finish the project at this rate.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Trout said:


> Only 9 voters? I don't know if we could finish the project at this rate.


Perhaps 30 is enough. The rest nominated could be in the "Honorable Mentions" category.


----------



## dmg

[a bunch of text]

No.


----------



## Llyranor

I think we should try to keep going. There are still pieces that deserve a spot.

1) Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
2) Schumann - Violin Concerto
3) Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
4) Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
5) Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3

1) Bruch 3
2) Khachaturian violin
3) Bruch Scottish Fantasy
4) Elgar violin
5) Beethoven romance 2
6) Beethoven romance 1
7) Bruch 2
8) Mozart Adagio In E - K261
9) Paganini 4
10) Hubay 3


----------



## Trout

The eighth round has expired. Here is the top 35:
*1. Brahms - Violin Concerto
2. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
3. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
4. Bach - Double Violin Concerto
5. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
6. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
7. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
8. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
9. Berg - Violin Concerto
10. Elgar - Cello Concerto
11. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
12. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
13. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
14. Brahms - Double Concerto
15. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
16. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
18. Barber - Violin Concerto
19. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
20. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)
21. Schumann - Cello Concerto
22. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
23. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
24. Dvořák - Violin Concerto
25. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 4
26. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
27. Korngold - Violin Concerto
28. Glazunov - Violin Concerto
29. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
30. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
31. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
32. Schumann - Violin Concerto
33. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3
34. Prokofiev - Symphony-Concerto
35. Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1*

Here's the new list of nominations, with the new entries:
*36. Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
37. Walton - Viola Concerto
38. Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme
39. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
40. Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
41. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 1
42. Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 2
43. Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 1
44. Ligeti - Violin Concerto
45. Walton - Violin Concerto*

Same format as before. From these 10 pieces, list your top 5 of these 10 in order and also nominate 10 new string concerti. It might be harder to list 10 new ones, the farther we get into this list, so just list as many as you can. For more ideas you can look at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_violin_and_orchestra for violin and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_cello_and_orchestra for cello. The viola and the stringed-bass aren't as commonly featured.

Pieces that just missed out:
*Chausson - Poème for Violin and Orchestra
Gubaidulina - Viola Concerto
Khachaturian - Violin Concerto
Ravel - Tzigane*

Round 9.


----------



## pjang23

Ah, how could I forget Tchaikovsky's Serenade Melancolique






1. Saint-Saens VC3
2. Tchaikovsky
3. Beethoven 1
4. Beethoven 2
5. Saint-Saens Intro

1. Chen and He "Butterfly Lovers" Concerto
2. Miaskovsky Cello Concerto
3. Wieniawski Violin Concerto No.2
4. Sarasate Carmen Fantasy
5. Dvořák Romance for Violin and Orchestra
6. Tchaikovsky Serenade Melancolique


----------



## Webernite

1. Bartok
2. Shostakovich 
3. Tchaikovsky
4. Ligeti 
5. Beethoven 1

1. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
2. Elgar Violin Concerto
3. Bach BWV 1052R
4. Richard Strauss Violin Concerto
5. Paganini Violin Concerto 2
6. Ravel Tzigane


----------



## jurianbai

Walton Violin Concerto
Saint Saens no.3
Saint Saens intro and rondo
Shostakovich Cello
Walton Viola

New:
1.Paganini No.2 La Campanella / Little Bell
2.Rozsa Violin Concerto
3.Chen & He Butterfly Lover
4.Jeno Hubay Violin concerto no.4
5. Miaskovsky Cello concerto
6. Ravel Tzigane
7.Goldmark Violin Concerto
8.Vieuxtemps Violin Concerto no.5
9.Khachaturian Violin Concerto
10. Kabalevsky Violin Concerto in C


----------



## Conor71

1. Beethoven: Violin Romance No. 2
2. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 1
3. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
4. Tchaikovsky: Rococo Varitations
5. Ligeti: Violin Concerto

Next nominations:

1. Khatchaturian: Violin Concerto
2. Lalo: Cello Concerto
3. Ravel: Tzigane
4. Bruch: Kol Nidrei
5. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
6. Elgar: Violin Concerto
7. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 5
8. Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 1
9. Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 2
10. Chausson: Poeme


----------



## jhar26

-1 Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
-2 Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
-3 Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme
-4 Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
-5 Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 1


Next 10

-1 Saariaho - Graal Theatre (violin Concerto)
-2 Lutoslawski - Chain 2
-3 Chen Gang & He Zhanhao - The Butterfly Lovers Concerto
-4 Corigliano - Red Violin Concerto 
-5 Boccherini - Cello Concerto No.9
-6 Ravel -Tzigane
-7 Sarasate - Carmen Fantasy
-8 Saariaho - Notes on Light for Cello and Orchestra
-9 Atterberg - Violin Concerto 
10 Chausson - Poème for Violin and Orchestra


----------



## Delicious Manager

Votes:

1. Walton - Viola Concerto
2. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
3. Walton - Violin Concerto
4. Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme
5. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 1

Next nominations:

1. Myaskovsky - Cello Concerto
2. *Frankel - Viola Concerto*
3. Gubaidulina - Offertorium (Violin Concerto)
4. *Bridge - Oration* (a cello concerto)
5. Britten - Violin Concerto
6. *Max d'Ollone - Le ménétrier* (violin concerto)
7. Szymanowski - Violin Concerto No 1
8. Lutosławski - Cello Concerto
9. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No 2
10. Britten - Cello Symphony


----------



## tdc

1. Bartok
2. Walton Violin
3. Walton Viola
4. Shostakovich
5. Beethoven Romance no. 1


1. Bartok Viola
2. Ravel Tzigane
3. Szymanowski Violin 1
4. Gubaidulina Viola
5. Glass Violin
6. Bacewicz Violin 4
7. Corigliano Violin
8. Schoenberg Violin
9. Britten Violin
10. Mozart Violin 2


----------



## Air

1. Walton - Viola Concerto
2. Ligeti - Violin Concerto
3. Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
4. Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
5. Walton - Violin Concerto

1. Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
2. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto No. 1 "Offertorium"
3. Telemann: Viola Concerto
4. Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 9
5. Chausson: Poeme
6. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
7. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
8. Walton: Cello Concerto
9. Monn: Cello Concerto (in g minor)
10. Penderecki: Violin Concerto No. 2 "Metamorphosen"


----------



## Llyranor

1) Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
2) Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
3) Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 2
4) Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 1
5) Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 1
-----------
Had to listen to some new pieces to expand my list! Some good stuff!

1) Khachaturian violin
2) Elgar violin
3) Bruch Scottish Fantasy
4) Dvorak Romance
5) Tchaikovsky Serenade Melancolique 
6) Bruch Kol Nidrei
7) Bruch violin 3 



8) Chausson Poeme
9) Bruch violin 2
10) Paganini violin 4


----------



## TresPicos

1. Walton - Viola Concerto
2. Ligeti - Violin Concerto
3. Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
4. Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
5. Walton - Violin Concerto

1. Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
2. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto No. 1 "Offertorium"
3. Telemann: Viola Concerto
4. Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 9
5. Chausson: Poeme
6. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
7. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
8. Walton: Cello Concerto
9. Monn: Cello Concerto (in g minor)
10. Penderecki: Violin Concerto No. 2 "Metamorphosen"


----------



## dmg

Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 1

Next:

1. Sarasate - Carmen Fantasy
2. Saint-Saëns - Havanaise
3. Bottesini - Double Bass Concerto No. 2
4. Chausson - Poème
5. Corigliano - Violin Concerto "Red Violin"
6. Dvořák - Romance for Violin and Orchestra
7. Mozart - Rondo for Violin and Orchestra, K. 373
8. Ravel - Tzigane
9. Williams - Elegy for Cello and Orchestra
10. Vivaldi - Concerto for Violin and Viola da Gamba RV 546


----------



## mmsbls

1. Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations
2. Walton violin
3. Saint-Saens Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
4. Saint-Saens 3
5. Beethoven Romance 1

New Nominations:

1. Bruch Scottish Fantasy
2. Bruch Kol Nidrei
3. Goldmark violin
4. Ewazen violin
5. Bowen viola
6. Wieniawski Legende
7. Chausson Poeme
8. Wieniawski 2
9. Berwald violin
10. Saint-Georges Op. 5 No. 1


----------



## dmg

See? 12 votes so far on this round. Just have to be patient and provide extensions sometimes.


----------



## Air

I'm baffled as to why Vivaldi's _L'estro Armonico_ is so unpopular. It's in so many ways an equal of the Four Seasons, and goes on for even longer. Michael Talbot called the set of 12 concerti ""perhaps the most influential collection of instrumental music to appear during the whole of the eighteenth century". The only problem I could see people having with it is its sometimes concerti grossi-like nature, though in reality its still very much a set of violin concerti and in my opinion should be counted among them.

No. 1 is a concerto for four violins that allows for some lovely fugal work, dialogue, and unison: 




No. 2 features slow and dark Corelli dissonances as well as fast and fiery violin passages: 




No. 3 is as joyful as any Handel Organ Concerto with its celebratory tutti sections and glorious and fast violin modulations:





And there's nine more of them to boot.


----------



## Trout

Round 9 is over and here is the top 40:
*1. Brahms - Violin Concerto
2. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
3. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
4. Bach - Double Violin Concerto
5. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
6. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
7. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
8. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
9. Berg - Violin Concerto
10. Elgar - Cello Concerto
11. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
12. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
13. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
14. Brahms - Double Concerto
15. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
16. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
18. Barber - Violin Concerto
19. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
20. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)
21. Schumann - Cello Concerto
22. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
23. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
24. Dvořák - Violin Concerto
25. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 4
26. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
27. Korngold - Violin Concerto
28. Glazunov - Violin Concerto
29. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
30. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
31. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
32. Schumann - Violin Concerto
33. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3
34. Prokofiev - Symphony-Concerto
35. Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1
36. Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
37. Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
38. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
39. Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme
40. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 1*

Here's the new list of nominations, with the new entries:
*41. Walton - Viola Concerto
42. Walton - Violin Concerto
43. Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 1
44. Ligeti - Violin Concerto
45. Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 2
46. Chausson - Poème for Violin and Orchestra
47. Ravel - Tzigane
48. Khachaturian - Violin Concerto
49. Gubaidulina - Viola Concerto
50. Chen and He - Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto*

Same format as before. From these 10 pieces, list your top 5 of these 10 in order and also nominate 10 new string concerti. It might be harder to list 10 new ones, the farther we get into this list, so just list as many as you can. For more ideas you can look at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_violin_and_orchestra for violin and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_cello_and_orchestra for cello. The viola and the stringed-bass aren't as commonly featured.

**Also, included with your vote, please give your opinion on how many concerti we should stop at. I'm willing to continue this past 50 if there will be enough members that will participate.

Pieces that just missed out:
*Boccherini - Cello Concerto No. 9
Bruch - Kol Nidrei
Corigliano - Red Violin Concerto
Dvořák - Romance
Elgar - Violin Concerto
Gubaidulina - Violin Concerto
Myaskovsky - Cello Concerto
Sarasate - Carmen Fantasy*

Round 10.


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> 50. Gang and Zhanhao - Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto


Just a minor correction: It should be "Chen and He".


----------



## Air

1. Walton - Viola Concerto
2. Ligeti - Violin Concerto
3. Khachaturian - Violin Concerto
4. Chausson - Poème for Violin and Orchestra
5. Gubaidulina - Viola Concerto

1. Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
2. Telemann: Viola Concerto
3. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto No. 1 "Offertorium"
3. Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 9
4. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
6. Penderecki: Violin Concerto No. 2 "Metamorphosen"
7. Tartini: Violin Concerto in A Major (D. 96)
8. Monn: Cello Concerto (in g minor)
9. Elgar: Violin Concerto
10. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 5

If L'estro Armonico (the set of 12) is to be split up into individual concerti, my nominations would look like this. It all depends on Trout's verdict on the set and if he thinks it qualifies for the list.

1. Vivaldi op. 3 no. 6 in A minor (from L'estro Armonico)






2. Vivaldi op. 3 no. 2 in G minor for two violins and cello (from L'estro Armonico)
3. Vivaldi op. 3 no. 1 in D major for four violins (from L'estro Armonico)
4. Vivaldi op. 3 no. 3 in G major (from L'estro Armonico)
5. Vivaldi op. 3 no. 12 in E major (from L'estro Armonico)
6. Telemann: Viola Concerto
7. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto No. 1 "Offertorium"
8. Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 9
9. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
10. Penderecki: Violin Concerto No. 2 "Metamorphosen"


----------



## Webernite

1. Ravel 
2. Ligeti 
3. Beethoven 1
4. Beethoven 2
5. Walton Viola

1. Schoenberg Violin Concerto
2. Elgar Violin Concerto
3. Bach BWV 1052R
4. Vivaldi L'estro Armonico
5. Richard Strauss Violin Concerto
6. Paganini Violin Concerto 2
7. Mozart Violin Concerto 2


----------



## Trout

pjang23 said:


> Just a minor correction: It should be "Chen and He".


Corrected. Thanks


----------



## Conor71

1. Khatchaturian: Violin Concerto
2. Beethoven: Violin Romance No. 2
3. Beethoven: Violin Romance No. 1
4. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
5. Chausson: Poeme

next nominations:

1. Elgar: Violin Concerto
2. Lalo: Cello Concerto
3. Bruch: Kol Nidrei
4. Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 1
5. Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 2
6. Dvorak: Romance
7. Bloch: Schlermo


----------



## Trout

Air said:


> If L'estro Armonico (the set of 12) is to be split up into individual concerti, my nominations would look like this. It all depends on Trout's verdict on the set and if he thinks it qualifies for the list.


It was decided at the beginning of the thread that they (L'estro Armonico) will be counted as a group. So, your nominations are fine.


----------



## jurianbai

Walton Violin Concerto
Khachaturian Violin Concerto
Ravel Tzigane
Chen and He Butterfly Lover
Walton Viola Concerto

New:
1.Paganini No.2 La Campanella / Little Bell
2.Rozsa Violin Concerto
3.Lalo Cello Concerto
4.Jeno Hubay Violin concerto no.4
5. Miaskovsky Cello concerto
6. Wolf Ferrari Violin Concerto Op.26
7.Goldmark Violin Concerto
8.Vieuxtemps Violin Concerto no.5
9. Wieniawski Violin Concerto no.2 in Dm
10. Kabalevsky Violin Concerto in C




there are still dozen of VC in my stocks....if you like to continue beyond 50...


----------



## Llyranor

1) Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 2
2) Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 1
3) Khachaturian - Violin Concerto
4) Chausson - Poème for Violin and Orchestra
5) Ravel - Tzigane
-------
1) Elgar violin
2) Bruch Scottish Fantasy
3) Dvorak Romance
4) Tchaikovsky Serenade Melancolique 
5) Bruch Kol Nidrei
6) Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico (thanks for the suggestion!)
7) Bruch violin 3
8) Bruch violin 2
9) Paganini 4


----------



## Air

Trout said:


> Here's the new list of nominations, with the new entries:
> 49. Gubaidulina - Offertorium
> 
> Pieces that just missed out:
> Gubaidulina - Violin Concerto


These are one and the same...


----------



## mmsbls

1. Walton violin
2. Chausson Poeme
3. Beethoven Romance 1
4. Beethoven Romance 2
5. Chen and He Butterfly Lover's Concerto


New Nominations:

1. Bruch Scottish Fantasy
2. Bruch Kol Nidrei
3. Goldmark violin
4. Ewazen violin
5. Bowen viola
6. Wieniawski Legende
7. Wieniawski 2
8. Berwald violin
9. Saint-Georges Op. 5 No. 1
10. Hartmann violin


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> These are one and the same...


I am pretty sure the viola concerto made it in...and Trout meant to write 'violin' there.


----------



## Air

tdc said:


> I am pretty sure the violin concerto made it in...and Trout meant to write 'viola' there.


Yes, thanks man. I switched my votes accordingly.


----------



## tdc

1. Ravel
2. Walton Violin
3. Walton Viola
4. Beethoven R 1
5. Beethoven R 2


New Nominations:

1. Bartok Viola
2. Vivaldi L'estro Armonico op. 3
3. Szymanowski Violin 1
4. Glass Violin
5. Monn Cello Concerto in G minor
6. Corigliano Violin
7. Schoenberg Violin
8. Basewicz Violin 4
9. Britten Violin
10. Mozart Violin 2


----------



## Trout

My apologies. As tdc pointed out, it is Gubaidulina's Viola Concerto not his Violin Concerto that was nominated. You may change or edit your vote accordingly.


----------



## Pieck

1.Bruch Konzerstucke for V and orchestra
2.Vivaldi Lestro Armonico Op. 3
3.Vieuxtemps 5th VC
4.CPE Bach CC No.1
5.Bruch Kol
6.Bruch 3rd VC
7.CPE 2nd CC
8.Vivaldi La Stravaganza
9.Bach 1056
10.Bach 1052


----------



## dmg

Chausson - Poème for Violin and Orchestra
Ravel - Tzigane
Khachaturian - Violin Concerto
Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 1
Chen and He - Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto

Next:

1. Sarasate - Carmen Fantasy
2. Saint-Saëns - Havanaise
3. Bottesini - Double Bass Concerto No. 2
4. Corigliano - Violin Concerto "Red Violin"
5. Dvořák - Romance for Violin and Orchestra
6. Mozart - Rondo for Violin and Orchestra, K. 373
7. Williams - Elegy for Cello and Orchestra
8. Vivaldi - Concerto for Violin and Viola da Gamba RV 546
9. Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico
10. Elgar - Violin Concerto


----------



## TresPicos

1. Walton - Viola Concerto
2. Ligeti - Violin Concerto
3. Khachaturian - Violin Concerto
4. Chausson - Poème for Violin and Orchestra
5. Gubaidulina - Viola Concerto

1. Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
2. Telemann: Viola Concerto
3. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto No. 1 "Offertorium"
3. Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 9
4. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
6. Penderecki: Violin Concerto No. 2 "Metamorphosen"
7. Tartini: Violin Concerto in A Major (D. 96)
8. Monn: Cello Concerto (in g minor)
9. Elgar: Violin Concerto
10. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 5


----------



## Trout

I was waiting for more voters, but since no one has voted for the past two days, I'll end the round.


----------



## Trout

Round 10 is over and here is the top 45:
*1. Brahms - Violin Concerto
2. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
3. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
4. Bach - Double Violin Concerto
5. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
6. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
7. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
8. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
9. Berg - Violin Concerto
10. Elgar - Cello Concerto
11. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
12. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
13. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
14. Brahms - Double Concerto
15. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
16. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
18. Barber - Violin Concerto
19. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
20. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)
21. Schumann - Cello Concerto
22. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
23. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
24. Dvořák - Violin Concerto
25. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 4
26. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
27. Korngold - Violin Concerto
28. Glazunov - Violin Concerto
29. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
30. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
31. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
32. Schumann - Violin Concerto
33. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3
34. Prokofiev - Symphony-Concerto
35. Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1
36. Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
37. Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
38. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
39. Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme
40. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 1
41. Khachaturian - Violin Concerto
42. Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 1
43. Chausson - Poème for Violin and Orchestra
44. Ravel - Tzigane
45. Walton - Viola Concerto*

Here's the new list of nominations, with the new entries:
*46. Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 2
47. Ligeti - Violin Concerto
48. Walton - Violin Concerto
49. Chen and He - Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto
50. Gubaidulina - Viola Concerto
51. Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico
52. Elgar - Violin Concerto
53. Bruch - Kol Nidrei
54. Schoenberg - Violin Concerto
55. Vieuxtemps - Violin Concerto No. 5*

**Make sure to only list your top 5 from those ten- do not nominate 10 new pieces. Also, included with your vote, please give your opinion on how many concerti we should stop at. I'm willing to continue this past 50 if there will be enough members that will participate.

Pieces that just missed out:
*Dvořák - Romance
Monn - Cello Concerto
Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 2*

Round 11.


----------



## Air

1. Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico
2. Schoenberg - Violin Concerto
3. Ligeti - Violin Concerto
4. Gubaidulina - Viola Concerto
5. Vieuxtemps - Violin Concerto No. 5


----------



## Llyranor

1) Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 2
2) Elgar - Violin Concerto
3) Bruch - Kol Nidrei
4) Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico
5) ahh, too busy to listen to the new pieces, so can't vote on a 5th


----------



## jurianbai

Walton - Violin Concerto
Chen and He - Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto
Elgar - Violin Concerto
Bruch - Kol Nidrei
Vieuxtemps - Violin Concerto No. 5

I will continue to vote if this expanded to beyond 50, still thinking there is lot of violin concerto having come in, another 25 maybe.

Here a link to Top 60 Violin Concertos to have some more ideas.


----------



## Pieck

Air said:


> 1. Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico
> 2. Schoenberg - Violin Concerto
> 3. Ligeti - Violin Concerto
> 4. Gubaidulina - Viola Concerto
> 5. Elgar - Violin Concerto


Not cool man, not cool

1. Vivaldi 
2. Vieuxtemps
3. Bruch
4. Elgar
5. Beethoven


----------



## Air

Pieck said:


> Not cool man, not cool
> 
> 1. Vivaldi
> 2. Vieuxtemps
> 3. Bruch
> 4. Elgar
> 5. Beethoven


I snuck it back in.


----------



## dmg

Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico
Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 2
Schoenberg - Violin Concerto
Elgar - Violin Concerto
Chen and He - Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto


----------



## TresPicos

1. Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico
2. Schoenberg - Violin Concerto
3. Ligeti - Violin Concerto
4. Gubaidulina - Viola Concerto
5. Vieuxtemps - Violin Concerto No. 5


----------



## tdc

1. Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico
2. Walton - Violin Concerto
3. Gubaidulina - Viola Concerto
4. Schoenberg - Violin Concerto
5. Beethoven - Violin Romance 2


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Walton - Violin Concerto
2. Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico
3. Elgar - Violin Concerto
4. Gubaidulina - Viola Concerto
5. Bruch - Kol Nidrei


----------



## mmsbls

1. Bruch - Kol Nidrei
2. Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico
3. Chen and He - Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto
4. Vieuxtemps - Violin Concerto No. 5
5. Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 2


----------



## Webernite

1. Schoenberg 
2. Vivaldi
3. Elgar
4. Ligeti 
5. Beethoven


----------



## Trout

We have our top 50! 

*1. Brahms - Violin Concerto
2. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
3. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
4. Bach - Double Violin Concerto
5. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
6. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
7. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
8. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
9. Berg - Violin Concerto
10. Elgar - Cello Concerto
11. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
12. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
13. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
14. Brahms - Double Concerto
15. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
16. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
18. Barber - Violin Concerto
19. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
20. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)
21. Schumann - Cello Concerto
22. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
23. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
24. Dvořák - Violin Concerto
25. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 4
26. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
27. Korngold - Violin Concerto
28. Glazunov - Violin Concerto
29. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
30. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
31. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
32. Schumann - Violin Concerto
33. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3
34. Prokofiev - Symphony-Concerto
35. Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1
36. Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
37. Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
38. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
39. Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme
40. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 1
41. Khachaturian - Violin Concerto
42. Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 1
43. Chausson - Poème for Violin and Orchestra
44. Ravel - Tzigane
45. Walton - Viola Concerto
46. Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico
47. Elgar - Violin Concerto
48. Schoenberg - Violin Concerto
49. Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 2
50. Bruch - Kol Nidrei*

A big thanks to everyone who participated:
*Air
An Die Freude
Aramis
Art Rock
Conor71
Couchie
Delicious Manager
dmg
emiellucifuge
Huilunsoittaja
jhar26
jurianbai 
Llyranor
mmsbls
Nix
peeyaj 
Pieck
pjang23
Poppin' Fresh
Ravellian
science
SuperTonic 
tdc
TresPicos
Webernite
Weston*

**There has to be enough participants to continue this project so please inform if you are interested.


----------



## mmsbls

@Trout: Thanks so much for the work you've done on this project.

I would love to continue. The only caveat is that I'm on vacation (for the next week) and may not be able to vote as quickly as before.


----------



## Delicious Manager

As several of my nominations have still to appear, yes, I would be interested in carrying on (away this coming weekend, however).


----------



## science

I had to stop participating because it got beyond my depth, but I appreciate this list and will use it as a guide to future explorations!


----------

